# Impression of women with tattoos..



## karma*girl

What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
Thanks for your thoughts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## occasionallybaffled

You're going to get varied responses. It really comes down to what each man finds attractive. I have a couple of my own, so perhaps I'm a bit biased. Generally speaking, I find them to be "neutral". It doesn't amplify or detract from their appearance if they have a couple. However, I'm not much of a fan for complete sleeves/whole body tattoos. I want to see some skin, not just ink.


----------



## bandit.45

I think they're gross.


----------



## mommyofthree

I think i would like a small one.My sister is a tattooer and is COVERED. My hubby says he thinks they are trashy on girls and would never date a girl with one.


----------



## occasionallybaffled

mommyofthree said:


> *I think i would like a small one.*My sister is a tattooer and is COVERED. My hubby says he thinks they are trashy on girls and *would never date a girl with one.*





Good thing he's married and not dating


----------



## NotLikeYou

karma*girl

Yes. I make assumptions.

The absolute best opinion I can have of a woman with a tattoo is that she is "exotic." From there, depending on the tattoo(s) the opinion can reach as low as "methhead trash."

I assume that if she has a visible tattoo, she probably has other tattoos that are not visible. If the woman in question has (visible) unusual (non-earlobe) piercings, skip "exotic" regardless of the tattoo, and assume a better-than-50% chance that she has Hep C.

If she has a full sleeve tattoo, I assume she has been with more men than a porn star, most of them bikers.

I assume generally that women start off with sex. Some move on to drug use. Some move past drug use to piercings and tattoos. I assume that to get to tattoos, you have been though sex and drugs. And rock-n-roll, just for good measure.

I'm not saying that all women progress this far, or even in that order. I am sure there are plenty of tattooed virgins out there who have never had a drink in their lives. I've just never met any of them.

Having said all this, I don't actually care that much. People make all kinds of choices, and I could care less what life experiences led a random woman to get tattooed, or whatever else she has done in life. I know one woman who I am told has 7 tattoos, and I never would have thought it- none are visible, and she is a good wife to a very good friend. And I think mostly well of, her. Her tattoo-edness simply doesn't figure in my opinion of her.

I toss my general assumptions out the window when dealing with people as individuals, because you just never know, and assumptions get in the way of finding out.

Yes, I'm an elitist *sshole.


----------



## Pandakiss

Hi--

Not a man...but I think it depends on age group, maybe how he was raised. Or where he lives. 

When I was younger my mom and grandmother and I lived near a biker gang headquarter, and my uncle had a few tattoos...so dosent bother me. 

I'm in my early thirties and my husband has tattoos and is going to go for quarter sleeved. I'm getting a few in the next 5 years or so. 

To me what someone looks like on the outside dosent matter, I know some knock outs...just drop dead beautiful...then we talk, well let's just say they aren't so pretty anymore.


----------



## DailyGrind

Hate them.


----------



## arbitrator

Guess I'm just "old school" socially conservative. I have absolutely no use for them at all!


----------



## Entropy3000

It depends. I really like that my wife has none.

What the tattoo is matters. The quality of the tattoo matters. Where the tattoo is matters. If they were done in prison it matters.

Some tattoos can be hot. I think a lower back tattoo can be hot and still be trashy.

I know they are trendy now. The biggest problem I have with them is that unlike other forms of expression they are more or less permanent.

Also, one quality tattoo in the right place may be fine. But then this becomes a culture thing where there is a next and a next and so on.

I :heart: blowjobs would be a poor choice IMHO. But a tongue pearcing would have some synergy.

That said, if that is what folks want to do then fine. But there are few tattoos that have made me feel better about that person.

If I were to have a tattoo it would be one of:

USN Anchor like my dad had.

VF41 Black Ace Patch

Something Bushido related.

I know this was not the question but just pointing out it is something I have thought about for myself. I would never do this without my wife being fine with it. I think tattoos tend to be more masculine like a beard.
I seriously doubt I would ever get one.


----------



## DanF

Don't like them at all on girls.


----------



## nice777guy

My Ex got a very large all black Ace of Spades on her arm.

Great tattoo - if you are a trucker named Butch.

Although it seems a lot of women are getting several small, discreet ones as part of their MLC. Nothing wrong with that. Keep 'em small and add a little color.


----------



## Mistys dad

I have jumped to conclusions way too many times in my life, only to be proved wrong.

People have different motivations for what they do and how they present themselves.

I make my judgments based on actions, not appearances now.

But I am a "biker" and tend to see lots of tats. No shock anymore.


----------



## Entropy3000

nice777guy said:


> My Ex got a very large all black Ace of Spades on her arm.
> 
> Great tattoo - if you are a trucker named Butch.
> 
> Although it seems a lot of women are getting several small, discreet ones as part of their MLC. Nothing wrong with that. Keep 'em small and add a little color.


Did it look like this?


----------



## nice777guy

Mistys dad said:


> But I am a "biker" and tend to see lots of tats. No shock anymore.


Is it just me or is it almost more common to have one than not these days???

Other than maybe my kids names, I just can't imagine what I would want permanently etched on my skin.

Also - although I don't normally think Tats are sexy - I've seen a couple of Suicide Girls shows on Showtime and follow them on Facebook - incredibly beautiful women!!! Very unique looks!!!


----------



## nice777guy

Entropy3000 said:


> Did it look like this?


No - she got it from a Kid Rock T-shirt.

Plus the red stripe adds Color!!!


----------



## Entropy3000

nice777guy said:


> No - she got it from a Kid Rock T-shirt.
> 
> Plus the red stripe adds Color!!!


I agree with your comment on the MLC tattoo. Something small, well placed and with color.

If my wife wanted one this would probably what I would be ok with.


----------



## Mistys dad

Oh yea, they are way more common now than when I got mine.

Business of the future: Tattoo removal. There are lots of people making very questionable decisions about tats these days.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree

It gives me a strongly negative impression. To me, the presence of a tattoo immediately downgrades a woman from 'classiness' standpoint.


----------



## nomoretogive

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm glad you asked this and can't wait to see more of the responses! As a woman, I have multiple tattoos -- I think I have five now -- and until recently didn't have any that could be seen with ordinary clothing. 

I have a tendency to get a tattoo to commemorate life events, and recently got a Kanji symbol (for perseverance) on the back of my neck. I was really worried how people would perceive me -- aka the fall from classiness comment above -- but it has opened up the door to many conversations from all sorts of people, not just men. When they hear the story behind it, they all seem to love it and don't seem judgmental at all, but I often wonder what people who DON'T know the story think when I walk down the street and have my hair up. 

I also love your screen name. I have a jersey tattoo that says "Karma" that is my fave tat of all


----------



## Deejo

All but one of the last 5 women I have dated have had tatoos. Ranging from tiny, to a full (and gorgeous I might add) back tatoo.

Through my teens and twenties .... not one woman with a tatoo. After 40? apparently they like to ink up.

No difference to me. If your attractive before I know you have a tatoo, odds are that isn't going to change once I see the skin art.


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm not a guy but I have an opinion!

I find I'm judgmental with tats regarding what it's of and what it symbolizes to the person. It's not for me to judge but I find myself doing it anyway. I really like the tat my husband has and his reasoning for it. I considered having one myself but can't bring myself to commit to the idea so I remain ink-less. I'd have to be really sure of the design and the artist. 

I rarely like seeing tats on women. I don't make a call on lifestyle or any of that stuff, but it's more that I've rarely seen tats that I respected on women. "How does the view look from up high on your regal chair?" I hear you ask. Yes I know, but it's how I feel. It wouldn't affect how I felt about the person as a whole but I do know that I feel more respect for the tat if it has particular significance. One close friend has a great tattoo that I deem (from my judgement chair) as really great - for it's well thought design and what it represents to her.


----------



## Pandakiss

I WISH I had the balls to get a spade. To sit for hours and have all that shadeing...

I'm going to be the chair for 3-4 hours for mine as it is...the placement for mine are fore arms. I always wear a coat or jacket. My tats are for me. No one else.


----------



## bandit.45

nomoretogive said:


> -- but it has opened up the door to many conversations from all sorts of people, not just men.


Wonder what they"ll say about the tats when you are 73?


----------



## heartsbeating

Pandakiss said:


> My tats are for me. No one else.


As it should be, imo.

And I apologize for my character flaw that makes me judgmental about certain things.


----------



## Pandakiss

heartsbeating said:


> As it should be, imo.
> 
> And I apologize for my character flaw that makes me judgmental about certain things.


It's not a flaw. I don't judge you for the way you feel. We don't really know each other, I'm just a picture of Ai Emna and just words on a screen. 

We are all entitled to our thoughts and opinions.


----------



## heartsbeating

Pandakiss said:


> It's not a flaw. I don't judge you for the way you feel. We don't really know each other, I'm just a picture of Ai Emna and just words on a screen.
> 
> We are all entitled to our thoughts and opinions.


We might not know each other but I've seen your shoe collection! I'd say you're a bit of a shoe goddess with impeccable taste. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Pandakiss

bandit.45 said:


> Wonder what they"ll say about the tats when you are 73?



They will be even more beautiful then. I've lived my life. My battle scars are on the inside. They will age with me. 

My tattoos are my life's work. One I'm getting is a church hymn but it going to just the notes on the bar graph playable by cello. It's going to start at my wrist and wrap around my fore arm. 

I'll add things to it, but not much. When I'm old, in a wheelchair, still wearing my heels...they will be art.


----------



## UpnDown

Seeing how I have tats I cannot judge another. But I do respect them more if they have a story to go along with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio

I'm 42 and getting my first one next month..
It's going to be on my right shoulder (where I had my middle lobe of my lung removed)... it's going to be a cardinal perched on a cancer ribbon..and it's going to have MOM in the middle and a few flowers around it.. 

My mom died of lung cancer, and I associate cardinals with her, so thought would be simple and nice...

I'm pretty nervous though..


----------



## Pandakiss

heartsbeating said:


> We might not know each other but I've seen your shoe collection! I'd say you're a bit of a shoe goddess with impeccable taste. But that's just my opinion



Awww..thanks. 

I see shoes as wearable works of art.


----------



## Pandakiss

Numb in Ohio, 

That is beautiful. You can do it. If I could I would be there holding your hand, and handing you the Kleenex when you see your vision come to life.


----------



## southbound

I don't care for them at all. When I was a teen, it was a non-issue. I rarely saw a girl with a tattoo. Today, it seems rather common. If I met someone that was everything I wanted, I don't suppose a tattoo would be a deal breaker, but yet, I really don't care for them.


----------



## sandc

In general I don't like them. My general impression is that the lady with lots of tattoos is not going to have anything in common with me. So if I were looking for a partner I would generally avoid women with lots of tattoos (read that as more than one.) Now, a small tasteful tattoo in a place that is not generally visible would be just fine. But a sleeve on a woman just turns me off.


----------



## Machiavelli

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, *trashy*, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!


And they're going to look like blurred crap 30 years later.


----------



## Vanton68

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depends on the girl who is wearing them. It can be hot or not.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

My wife has 3. I think she wants people to think she's a bad girl. She's not. Not even close. So I try to judge people on their actions, not their ink.


----------



## shy_guy

I like natural. That's not a judgement of character, it's just a statement of fact. I don't like a lot of makeup, and likewise, tats just don't do anything positive for me.


----------



## Dollystanford

I have three, all relatively small, all coverable, all done in my late teens/early 20s

do I regret them now? actually yeah I do now that everyone's got one - even my mother in law's got one!!!

I plan to get at least one removed

my advice - don't do it


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Gee, I sure hope someone wouldn't judge me over a silly small tattoo. My husband didn't and he hates them. He even agreed to let me have another one, but I never did.

I got mine the day I turned 18. My brother and his wife got matching tattoo's. They are pretty much a normal thing. I'm not covered in them either.

I like tattoos for myself, so I can keep them hidden at will. I'm not sure if I'll ever get anymore. I bought some henna for fun. I haven't gotten around to doing that yet.


----------



## PBear

My GF is a very classy lady; I have no idea what she's doing with me. She has always reminded me of a young, gorgeous Martha Stewart. But she has two reasonably small and tasteful tattoos. One on her ankle, the other on her lower back. Neither of them detract from her beauty in any way. Although personally, I'm just as glad that they're not "in your face" obtrusive. I like that the one on her back in particular peeks out every once in awhile, but for the most part, people don't know it's there.

Actually, they kind of remind me of her sexuality... To look at her on a regular day, you'd have no idea she had such an incredibly sexual nature and attitude just bubbling under the surface. I love the contrasts between her outer and inner personalities. The swearing like a truck driver when she's on the road... That part I could likely do without. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer

Depends on the tats and the location


----------



## lovelygirl

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If your man likes it then who cares.
You need to find someone who thinks tattoos on a woman are hot.


----------



## arbitrator

*Dean* said:


> Having a Tattoo visible can cause a man or woman not to be hired
> if it is showing during the job interview for a professional type position.


To take it a step farther, there are some cases of people actually having been terminated from companies for sporting tattoos when having a visible one goes against existing company policies. From the company standpoint, they don't want someone who has some work of art etched on their body that might reflect badly on the overall image of their company.

This has actually been held up on the appellate level for the companies, where the affected employees have chosen to sue.


----------



## nice777guy

WorkingOnMe said:


> My wife has 3. I think she wants people to think she's a bad girl. She's not. Not even close. So I try to judge people on their actions, not their ink.


That's the impression that I get from a lot of "older" women and soccer Moms. They just want to look cool...


----------



## nice777guy

*Dean* said:


> Having a Tattoo visible can cause a man or woman not to be hired
> if it is showing during the job interview for a professional type position.


I remember interviewing a girl with a tongue ring once. Was very distracting...


----------



## karma*girl

Nomoretogive, thank you! I love that you have a 'karma' tattoo~
I'm a strong believer 

Thanks to everyone for their insight- I love the range of response!
I used to be more judgmental until I met some incredible people who turned out to be covered in art under their clothing-
That really changed my perspective..

I've have none yet but have wanted something in particular for a very long time..
My hubby isn't into them though, which is probably why I've hesitated.
But I always come back to it, with a strong desire to do it.

It will say "love is my religion" in my own handwriting, vertically along my side.
It would be visible only when I'm in a bathing suit or in my birthday suit
It just feels right to have it done..it came to me during a sort of 'enlightenment.'
But like I said, the influence of my H holds me back for now..
It would be just for my satisfaction, noone else's 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

nice777guy said:


> That's the impression that I get from a lot of "older" women and soccer Moms. They just want to look cool...


One woman I discussed it with said it was an expression of her freedom. Live life married for nearly 20 years, you are wife, mom, PTA member, chauffeur, chief, cook and bottle washer.

Without a doubt, divorce and a degree of freedom and rediscovery of individuality is part of the equation. Current GF had to have hers redone because the original scared her kids!


----------



## Lon

arbitrator said:


> To take it a step farther, there are some cases of people actually having been terminated from companies for sporting tattoos when having a visible one goes against existing company policies. From the company standpoint, they don't want someone who has some work of art etched on their body that might reflect badly on the overall image of their company.
> 
> This has actually been held up on the appellate level for the companies, where the affected employees have chosen to sue.


I seriously expect this to change along with the generation of people at the top of the chain. In fact I think it has changed, and the old model is an endangered species. Good luck these days finding people that are not inked up - unless by "professional type people representing the companies" you mean all the cubicle staff who never see the light of day or any outside customers yet are still expected to wear suit and ties.

If its sales types positions, the people that are more adept at making sales, connecting with others and presenting an interesting image of their company are those types with enough charisma that they don't mind expressing their own personality with ink on their skin.

It is the way life is, maybe it varies from region to region but where I live, there is a tiny percentage of people that have no visible ink showing, and companies that refuse to hire tattooed individuals will find themselves out of workers to deliver their product.


----------



## nice777guy

deejo said:


> current gf had to have hers redone because the original scared her kids!


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Lon

FrenchFry said:


> My husband is uninked. Cracks me up, he is like the only person I know without one single tattoo. He likes mine though, and I think it's important to go for what you like in a partner, ink or no ink.


yes I think its generational in large part - 25 years ago only people got tats were thugs and badasses. Like you H, no tats here either, and I can't really say that about most of the people I know, men, women, old and young alike.

One thing I will say about visible tattoos on women, is that no matter how young you look, if you have a visible tattoo you are fair game for my creepy old man eyes to stare at. I will be imagining all your tattoos, because when you draw attention to your flesh that is what you will get.


----------



## Pandakiss

*Dean* said:


> Having a Tattoo visible can cause a man or woman not to be hired
> if it is showing during the job interview for a professional type position.



thats why we dont get tear drops and other strangeness on our face...or our baby daddy/baby momma on our neck!!!!

i see these guys, and gals...and i think, nothing wrong with self expression...but unless you are a tattoo artist, or a mechanic....you should think long and hard about placement...

and its standard to take out the tounge ring, brow pierecing, dimples, snake bites, and any other face pierceing.

other than that...thats why long sleeved shirts were invented


----------



## Pandakiss

Lon said:


> yes I think its generational in large part - 25 years ago only people got tats were thugs and badasses. Like you H, no tats here either, and I can't really say that about most of the people I know, men, women, old and young alike.
> 
> One thing I will say about visible tattoos on women, is that no matter how young you look, if you have a visible tattoo you are fair game for my creepy old man eyes to stare at. I will be imagining all your tattoos, because when you draw attention to your flesh that is what you will get.



i agree it is a generational thing....about 1994, it all started to change....but my generation couldnt stop killing one another...so to took another 10 years for it to full catch on.

and, im used to creepy old men staring......but you are too young...[now that is creepy].


----------



## Amplexor

stritle said:


> i probably wouldn't be with a woman that doesn't have any.


I probably wouldn't be with one that did.


----------



## FirstYearDown

My husband does not like tats on a woman at all. He is the preppy and conservative type.

Tattoos can look very sexy and artistic to a point. They can also cross the line and scream "Trash!" I know a lot of baby boomers who got tats when they hit their midlife crises. I found that incredibly pathetic and grasping at a lost youth. Aging gracefully is so much more attractive. 

I would never get a tattoo or piercing anywhere but my ears. Other women can do what they want with their bodies. Some of my girlfriends and cousins have tattoos and piercings. I still love them.


----------



## Lon

yep, before I was always too afeared to look, but now, the me that is trying to enjoy my one shot at life more is going to stare, critique, judge, laugh, smile, scowl or whatever at the artwork you choose to put on display. If it evokes some kind of vocal response I may ask you a question about it or comment on it. So I try to make a point to look good and hard at the tattoos I see, I will even get close if its hard to see from afar, and squint if your tattoo artist did a lousy job of making anything undiscernible.


----------



## nader

it all depends on the woman... how they carry themselves. Different people can pull off different things.. it's just part of the overall package.

Lots of tattoos screams "counterculture" to me, which is perfectly fine, but again, it just depends.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

I plan on having six or more. I've got two so far, and I'm getting another one in a few weeks. My guy has no issues with me getting tattoos, but my ex husband hated them, so I refrained from getting them while I was married to him. As soon as we divorced though, that's when I got them..for ME. When I was in the dating stage, I let the persons know before going out that I had tattoos and planned on getting more, and if it was a problem, then not to bother going out.

ETA: A couple of years ago I was seriously thinking about getting both nipples and my clit pierced, but opted not too. I may revist the clitoral hood piercing sometime soon though.


----------



## couple

I don't find them attractive. Since so many people have them now (and usually in the same few places - ankle, upper arm, etc), they are hardly the mark of individuality that their owners often aim for. Not having one is more of a statement of individuality than having one.

I have nothing against people with tattoos and this has nothing to do with any assumed lifestyles, or morals, etc. In fact, since they are so common, I really don't assume anything about the person. I would not rule out a woman based on her having a tattoo but I would not find it an attractive feature.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

couple said:


> I don't find them attractive. Since so many people have them now (and usually in the same few places - ankle, upper arm, etc), they are hardly the mark of individuality that their owners often aim for. Not having one is more of a statement of individuality than having one.
> 
> I have nothing against people with tattoos and this has nothing to do with any assumed lifestyles, or morals, etc. In fact, since they are so common, I really don't assume anything about the person. I would not rule out a woman based on her having a tattoo but I would not find it an attractive feature.


My parents and siblings all have tattoos, my siblings have between 7 and 10 each. Myself, I don't think that they are a mark of individuality, I don't do it to make a statement, it's about me and nothing else, but mine mean something to me. I don't care that they'll be there when I'm 80 years old, I love my ink because of the meaning behind them.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Tat(s) on tits and/or neck for a woman = trash. Sorry but Ive never met and or seen a lady with one in either of those locations, that Ive thought "yep shes the kind of girl to bring home to Mom and/or marry"

Do a threesome with, but not marry.


----------



## nice777guy

At this point, I feel like more of a rebel for NOT having one.


----------



## arbitrator

Being the socially minded liberal that I am, and despite being fiscally conservative, I cannot help but feel that regarding people wanting tattoos placed upon their person should always remain a very personal choice; or better put, in the spirit of _laissez faire_, in that in choosing to get one, they have to richly embrace the real possibility that the majority of a given society is going to either overtly or covertly cast dispersions on their seemingly deviant behavior.

But as long as that person who is getting the tattoo, is willing to accept that discriminating element by the rest of society, then I have absolutely no problem with it, provided of course, that the art is not deemed to be vulgar or offensive in any way.


----------



## Grayson

For me, it depends.

Some look great. Some, not so much. And, I think there reaches a point of "too much." A friend of ours has several, and the ones that are normally visible are fine. But, she's also got a full back tat (which is a constant work in progress as she gets color in different areas completed, etc), and that's just too much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bottled Up

Women have every right to do whatever they want to their bodies, but for my personal taste, I don't think women look good with tattoos... which is odd to me because I'm an artist so I can really appreciate a well-crafted tattoo. 

I guess it's just that a woman's body is so naturally and purely beautiful to me, that marking it up just somehow defaces the natural beauty of her body. Tattoos just seem more like a masculine thing to me, so mentally I just can't come to accept them being on a woman's body.


----------



## arbitrator

There is just so very much that is so beautiful about a woman's body that, as a man, I absolutely do not want to ever be distracted from that natural beauty by some piece of abstract art!


----------



## karma*girl

That's an interesting line of thought- it has crossed my mind before that getting one would change that smooth, untouched look of my skin & that's definitely something to think about..
Like others have said, it's almost rare now to Not have any tats- that's a unique trait in itself.
I'm appreciating the comments here- very helpful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

Someone should make flavored tattoos.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Or a tattoo on their entire body, of their entire body.


----------



## sinnister

Depends. If it's a tribal facial tatoo like Tyson's that would be hot!

If it's a small dolphin tattoo at the base of her neck? Borrring!


----------



## Blue Moon

I think they're sexy if she actually lives it and isn't being trendy.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

when i am back out in LA next year i will be getting a below the bikini line tattoo, very fine detail, black ink shading, maybe some colour in the wild flowers, so a lady garden theme and my own art design. I have had a tattoo before years ago that was on my wrist and had it removed.

It will be the only tattoo i will have, so it will be a hidden tattoo.


----------



## Entropy3000

cloudwithleggs said:


> when i am back out in LA next year i will be getting a below the bikini line tattoo, very fine detail, black ink shading, maybe some colour in the wild flowers, so a lady garden theme and my own art design. I have had a tattoo before years ago that was on my wrist and had it removed.
> 
> It will be the only tattoo i will have, so it will be a hidden tattoo.


Not that it matters a whole lot but with this, but will it be a man or women doing this?

This is front or back? Sorry for my ignorance just wondering how much exposure there is and how much if any work a steadying hand does. No doubt this varies. from place to place. Some women get some pretty intimate tattoos and piercings.

I think getting the tattoo however where it is not for the whole world to share is a different perspective. 

My main issue is when a hsuband and wife disagree and one of them just does it anyway.


----------



## Entropy3000

nice777guy said:


> At this point, I feel like more of a rebel for NOT having one.


Good point!!! Me too.


----------



## Entropy3000

Bottled Up said:


> Women have every right to do whatever they want to their bodies, but for my personal taste, I don't think women look good with tattoos... which is odd to me because I'm an artist so I can really appreciate a well-crafted tattoo.
> 
> *I guess it's just that a woman's body is so naturally and purely beautiful to me, that marking it up just somehow defaces the natural beauty of her body. *Tattoos just seem more like a masculine thing to me, so mentally I just can't come to accept them being on a woman's body.


Yup. It is like defacing of art with graffiti. Just how I feel personally about it.


----------



## Pandakiss

Entropy3000 said:


> Not that it matters a whole lot but with this, but will it be a man or women doing this?
> 
> This is front or back? Sorry for my ignorance just wondering how much exposure there is and how much if any work a steadying hand does. No doubt this varies. from place to place. Some women get some pretty intimate tattoos and piercings.
> 
> I think getting the tattoo however where it is not for the whole world to share is a different perspective.
> 
> My main issue is when a hsuband and wife disagree and one of them just does it anyway.



its kinda like a doctor, they are sooo used to seeing people, its just part of the job.

like your barista at starbucks, they really dont remember you, or care anything about your life...

or the guy behind the counter at mcdonalds, he isnt really happy to see you, he dosent want to help you....

in other words its just a job.

i also happen to believe if the spouse dosent like it, and no compromise can be reached, than its a no-go.


----------



## Entropy3000

karma*girl said:


> That's an interesting line of thought- it has crossed my mind before that getting one would change that smooth, untouched look of my skin & that's definitely something to think about..
> Like others have said, it's almost rare now to Not have any tats- that's a unique trait in itself.
> I'm appreciating the comments here- very helpful!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, please do think about this.

There are many of us that flat love the beauty of the woman as she is. A tattoo can seem like a billboard in the middle of an otherwise beautiful sight. I enjoy getting lost in my wifes naked body. It can be mesmerizing.

Forgive me for comparing a woman to a car. BUT, give me the clean lines of a well made car over one that has bumper stickers and useless detail. Clean lines and curves are very sexy. Individual tastes but when it comes to women AND cars, I am a purest. LOL. 

I get that these are meaningful to some people. I respect that.


----------



## nice777guy

Pandakiss said:


> *like your barista at starbucks, they really dont remember you, or care anything about your life...*


*WHAT?!?!?!*



NO MORE TIPS FOR HIM!!!


----------



## cloudwithleggs

Entropy3000 said:


> Not that it matters a whole lot but with this, but will it be a man or women doing this?
> 
> This is front or back? Sorry for my ignorance just wondering how much exposure there is and how much if any work a steadying hand does. No doubt this varies. from place to place. Some women get some pretty intimate tattoos and piercings.
> 
> I think getting the tattoo however where it is not for the whole world to share is a different perspective.
> 
> My main issue is when a hsuband and wife disagree and one of them just does it anyway.


Firstly it depends how good the artist is, i don't care man or woman, i am sure either see alot of different bodies. I am not shy.

front, right across down inside bikini line, both sides and across, the emphasis is on fine detail, and yes it is going to hurt


----------



## GTdad

I was in the Navy 30 years ago and never got drunk enough to get a tat. Back then the only folks who had tats seemed to be miltary and outlaw bikers. I don't necessarily dislike them, but these days they just seem so damn _trendy_. I think I recoil a bit by that alone.


----------



## Lon

Entropy I like your car analogy - to me tattoos are kinda like racing stickers - they don't really do anything to make the car better or worse, sometimes they make it more interesting to look at, simetimes its just tacky or good for a laugh.

I'll take a tuned racing version of a supercar with or without decals, even though I know the fastest cars DO have tattoos - if I could get a street legal one without decals that was just as fast I'd prefer it. Now stick those cars on a cheap or not so pretty car and it doesn't really impress me at all, I suppose a witty bumper sticker that matches the car can be kinda appropriate, but still just seems like a novelty item somehow.


----------



## Amplexor

GTdad said:


> I don't necessarily dislike them, but these days they just seem so damn _trendy_


I want one that says 

*How Passé*


----------



## Lionelhutz

Some look sexy depending on what and where. However, my retired MIL recently got one in what I suppose is a late life crisis and it makes her look trashy.


----------



## CandieGirl

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I must say that I do make general assumptions; when I see someone (anyone) with a lot of tats, I tend to think how un-individual tatoos have become. They used to mean something, but now that so many have them, it's just like anything else that's gone mainstream....

IMO...

Plus, they just don't look nice after 15-20 years, all fadey, blurry, and greenish-blue...


----------



## Runs like Dog

A QR code with my contact information?


----------



## Entropy3000

Lon said:


> Entropy I like your car analogy - to me tattoos are kinda like racing stickers - they don't really do anything to make the car better or worse, sometimes they make it more interesting to look at, simetimes its just tacky or good for a laugh.
> 
> I'll take a tuned racing version of a supercar with or without decals, even though I know the fastest cars DO have tattoos - if I could get a street legal one without decals that was just as fast I'd prefer it. Now stick those cars on a cheap or not so pretty car and it doesn't really impress me at all, I suppose a witty bumper sticker that matches the car can be kinda appropriate, but still just seems like a novelty item somehow.


I have had fast cars. They were fun like fast women. LOL.

Many are awesome for a few hot laps and others you take home and pamper.

But I would not put a decal on the below:


----------



## Good Dog

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't read the whole thread, but to answer I don't really like them myself. My wife has been doing this sort of MLC/finding herself/acting crazy thing for about 18 months now and she's talking about getting either tattoos or else piercings of some kind. I'm not wild about the idea but then again it would be least of my problems. 

I guess overall I can admire a woman with really well done tattoos that go all out, though I wonder if she'll end up looking bad after a few years. But more power to her if she likes that, I just wish it wasn't my wife thinking of doing that kind of thing. I think it looks somewhat like an advertisement that she's got issues, but I'm much more old fashioned than my wife which is part of our problem. The funny thing is, she jokes about doing things like getting the word "tramp" tattooed on the small of her back, so even she knows it's not necessarily the smartest thing to do underneath it all.


----------



## Lon

Entropy3000 said:


> I have had fast cars. They were fun like fast women. LOL.
> 
> Many are awesome for a few hot laps and others you take home and pamper.
> 
> But I would not put a decal on the below:


agreed that is close to as sexy as cars come, but this one's faster (despite being hideous and tacky):


----------



## Dollystanford

Entropy3000 said:


> I have had fast cars. They were fun like fast women. LOL.
> 
> Many are awesome for a few hot laps and others you take home and pamper.
> 
> But I would not put a decal on the below:


yeah, I wouldn't borrow my brother's Veyron, drive it like a tw*t and do this to it either...but someone in the UK did
way to waste a million quid, d*ckhead!!


----------



## Lon

Dolly, your bro has a Veyron? and he just lets people in the UK drive it?


----------



## Dollystanford

ha ha no - 'someone' in the UK bought one, let his brother drive it and they did that to it!

he'd had it for like, a week!

oh, are you teasing me???


----------



## Lon

FrenchFry said:


> I would totally put a bumpersticker on the top car because it looks like it lacks personality. wahahaha.


:banghead:

So how does that fit in with the tattoo analogy? Slap a tattoo on anybody that looks like they are dull? Har har, I kinda like the idea actually.


----------



## donny64

I hate tattoos on a woman. The sole exception is the anklet tattoo. For some reason, I find that okay.

Having said that, the W has one. A tramp stamp. Ugh. I hate it. Not only do I hate tramp stamps in general, but hers, while small, has some distracting colors in it, and I think it is pretty awful. But, it is a part of her and who she is, and I love her more than I have any other. So, what's a guy to do? I've never mentioned it to her because there really is nothing she could do about it if she wanted to, and I don't believe she does.

I overlook them, within reason. If someone is all tatted up, that's a different story, that I can't ever see myself going for. But one or two in "common" areas, well, I can get past them.


----------



## Dollystanford

FrenchFry said:


> I would totally put a bumpersticker on the top car because it looks like it lacks personality. wahahaha.


----------



## Aristotle

My wife has this:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Seriously? Have to admit that's pretty fing hot.


----------



## ScubaSteve61

It completely depends on the tattoo and the location. A woman with a Mike Tyson facial tattoo? Not my idea of attractive. But something tasteful (and tasteful does not mean something tiny by any means) is absolutely attractive.


----------



## Lon

Aristotle!!


----------



## Entropy3000

Yes things like that are hot. If it were not permanent I would be all for that. That woman would be very hot without the tattoo. Having said that if her husband loves it then it is all good. Also that is a very well done serious tattoo. That absolutely does matter.


----------



## Pandakiss

Aristotle----

that is beautiful. look at all the detail....it looks like one of those that every time you see it, there is some thing different you didnt notice before..

thats art...


----------



## Pandakiss

also---

hell to the no..you dont put a bumper sticker on a million dollar car..

but what do i want to look like when i get out...tats, fvck me shoes, piereciings, different color hair, cute dress...

the car speaks for its self.

im twisted.


----------



## morituri

Absolutely, positively DO NOT LIKE THEM. BUT I would not immediately discard a woman that had them. It simply would lower my sexual attraction towards her.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

I've got pictures of mine. 










My first one. Took over 2 hours too do. I love it. It's on my right calf.










My second one. Obviously on my upper back. The next will go on my chest, under my collar bone.


----------



## geek down

I have two.. One is on my upper right shoulder and the other is the entire right side of my back..(Both Geek tattoos..Shoulder is a republic insignia with wings and back is a roman crusader walking out of hell holding the reaper's scythe.

I think girls that have ink CAN be very, very hot... if done in the right spots and not over done...I've seen the guns or ink over the boobs or between...or the rose on a can..not every sexy.. back tattoos can be hot

I met this one girl with a small tattoo between her left hip and her bajingo..that was...wicked hot..

So.. yes..and no...hot AND not..

Me back...NOT COMPLETED YET!!


----------



## MattMatt

A friend at work had a rather pretty little tattoo on her lower back. It was a winged horse of the "My Little Tiny Pony" type horse.

She has put a small amount of weight on and was bemoaning the fact that her little flying pony has grown into a flying carthorse!


----------



## Machiavelli

morituri said:


> Absolutely, positively DO NOT LIKE THEM. BUT I would not immediately discard a woman that had them. It simply would lower my sexual attraction towards her.


Even if it was a tramp stamp that said:

"Next?"

How about:

"Property of Hell's Angels"


----------



## morituri

Machiavelli said:


> Even if it was a tramp stamp that said:
> 
> "Next?"
> 
> How about:
> 
> "Property of Hell's Angels"


I would have to reserve judgement on the woman's frame of mind when she chosed to have them.

I have a co-worker who is the most feminine, conservative woman you can ever hope in finding. She reeks of femininity. She is married now but nevertheless she confessed to me that she wished she could get rid of the small tattoos on her neck and wrist. She told me that she feels devalued in having them though her husband loves her despite them. I told her that her husband sees the woman who loves him and not the immature girl who made a stupid choice for a worthless boyfriend. She gave me the brightest of smiles and the deepest of thank yous. One more marriage saved by old morituri. Feels good.


----------



## Machiavelli

morituri said:


> One more marriage saved by old morituri. Feels good.


That made me chuckle. Congrats.

I mention those two as they are my favorites for exemplifying "truth in advertising" or maybe "truth in tattooing." Kind of hard to explain those away.


----------



## OhGeesh

I live vicariously through others! I would have a tattoo for anything for various reasons..........mainly is because I HATE TO STICK OUT. My wife says I'm strange I'm perfectly happy being a wall fly 

I've always like girls with a very expressive edge through tattoos, piercings, clothing, different is good. I hate barbies!!


----------



## Pandakiss

Like the doll Barbie or Barbie girls like Nicky M. 


And if it's the Barbie girls aww how can you not like someone who is so happy they need all that pink!!! LOL


----------



## Scannerguard

I don't like them. They distract from the natural beauty and form of the female body when you are laying your eyes upon her.

If I want to look at ink art, I'll go to a museum or see a psychiatrist and look at blots.


----------



## Scannerguard

Oh, and more than likely, I wouldn't hire a front desk person with any visible tattoos, esp. based on the responses above.

No need to start a visit to my office with a negative reaction.

I want the older men to be able to flirt with the front desk girl, not be turned off by a picture.


----------



## Lon

Scannerguard said:


> Oh, and more than likely, I wouldn't hire a front desk person with any visible tattoos, esp. based on the responses above.
> 
> No need to start a visit to my office with a negative reaction.
> 
> *I want the older men to be able to flirt with the front desk girl,* not be turned off by a picture.


one step forward... one step back. lol.

Lol you are afraid to offend customers, yet you think its ok in a professional environment to use the image of your attractive receptionists to lure back customers.

You seem to have a low opinion of your female employees, and see them as objects, ones you don't want blemishes on cause you think it reflects poorly on your role as a manager. over the line IMO.


----------



## lonesomegra

I am not a fan of tattoos at all. It is obvious to me that most are done as social connection devices. Women get them so they can strike up conversations with other people who have been inked and there is the attraction of showing intimately placed designs as an enticement to sex. It helps some to overcome social shyness and for others it serves as pea**** preening.

I always think this form of body art is done by people with more money than sense.

I think we are at risk of getting 'natural' tattoos during everyday living in the form of scrapes, scars, bumbs and bruises and these tell a truer tale of life. 

The next progression is body scarifying where art is knifed into the skin. Then body modification is a further extension - be it giant ear-lope expansions or multiple piercings. I think the next generation could make all body ink pale into insignificance.


----------



## Lon

lonesomegra said:


> I am not a fan of tattoos at all. It is obvious to me that most are done as social connection devices. Women get them so they can strike up conversations with other people who have been inked and there is the attraction of showing intimately placed designs as an enticement to sex. It helps some to overcome social shyness and for others it serves as pea**** preening.
> 
> I always think this form of body art is done by people with more money than sense.
> 
> *I think we are at risk of getting 'natural' tattoos during everyday living in the form of scrapes, scars, bumbs and bruises and these tell a truer tale of life. *
> 
> The next progression is body scarifying where art is knifed into the skin. Then body modification is a further extension - be it giant ear-lope expansions or multiple piercings. I think the next generation could make all body ink pale into insignificance.


I love naturally aquired scars, or atleast those that are not disfiguring - I think the right kind of scar can be hot on a woman (but certainly not those deliberate ones)


----------



## diwali123

Wow I didn't realize people still had such negative views of tattoos. I got a rather big one that protrudes below a short sleeve shirt and goes up to the top of my arm. I got it for me, not to make conversation or attract attention. I don't really like when strangers want to talk about it. 
The way I see it is this is something that I can never lose, that can't be taken away unless my arm gets cut off or I'm severely burned. 
It's a piece of art I will own for the rest of my life. I got a Phoenix because there have been two times in my life I've lost it all and had to completely rebuild. I wanted a symbol of overcoming that and to remind my future self that no matter what happens I can survive. 
It's very feminine and flowy. 
While I have had sex and have drank those things had nothing to do with it. I realized at 40 that the rest of my life isn't very long. Not like when I was 20. 
I have no other hidden tattoos and no desire to get them. I wanted it on a place where I could easily see it because it's for me. And it's beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Also I have a cartilage piercing, a college degree, and a corporate job. Half the people I work with have visible tats. I'm just saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

diwali123 said:


> Wow I didn't realize people still had such negative views of tattoos. I got a rather big one that protrudes below a short sleeve shirt and goes up to the top of my arm. I got it for me, not to make conversation or attract attention. I don't really like when strangers want to talk about it.
> The way I see it is this is something that I can never lose, that can't be taken away unless my arm gets cut off or I'm severely burned.
> It's a piece of art I will own for the rest of my life. I got a Phoenix because there have been two times in my life I've lost it all and had to completely rebuild. I wanted a symbol of overcoming that and to remind my future self that no matter what happens I can survive.
> It's very feminine and flowy.
> While I have had sex and have drank those things had nothing to do with it. I realized at 40 that the rest of my life isn't very long. Not like when I was 20.
> I have no other hidden tattoos and no desire to get them. I wanted it on a place where I could easily see it because it's for me. And it's beautiful.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly don't give a crap if anyone looks down on me for tattoos. They don't have to look at my body or what I do with it, sooo it makes no difference if I ink it up, pierce it or whatever else I want to do with it. The only person who's opinion matters to me is that of my S/O. But he doesn't have an issue with it, so there is no problem


----------



## lonesomegra

On another note why does a bird name such as peac0ck turn into a bunch of stars when typed in on this site? I am not aware of it being an offensive, vulgar piece of language. Is there a way the moderators can lift this restriction?


----------



## 7737

Being at 9 pages long, I'm afraid I've only skimmed through this.... I think massive tattoos on arms back etc on either sex are simply gross.

A small, 'delicate' tattoo on a woman...like a little devil on a breast, or a chap mowing the 'grass' down below or a small something on the back (in good taste) is actually very nice, a bit erotic and shows the girl has a slightly wild side to her.

Men having massive tattoos gives the impression (sorry, I know I'm making a sweeping statement) that they used to be in the military and got very drunk one evening, or are/were a member of a motorbike gang. 
Soory to those who have and were neither....but thats the general impression.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband has never liked tatoos on women, says it ruins it....he doesn't like peircings either.. he also associates tattoos with the bar scene, smokers, drinkers, the wild chicks. 

That would be "the impression" that comes to his mind. Obviously this is not always true, so take what I am saying with a grain of salt. I think it is becoming more common place for even the more conservative -like Moms, school teachers to take the ink plunge.....compared to the past. BBC NEWS| So why do 'normal' people get tattoos?

I must admit I am very similar in thought....... when I see men with tatoos.. I can't help but think to myself.... he is a hardass, I won't think he is a nice guy with values at all, just a wild man who has a string of one night stands, maybe a motorcyle & lives at the bar hustling pool or something.

I know this is not always true ....yet these thoughts creep into my head immediately. 

We both know GOOD people exist who enjoy tatoos, they are proud of them, they mean something to them...we would never look down on a friend or anything, but neither of us personally find it attractive. Here is a great article celebrating the reasons why some do this... I don't see a problem at all in this man's view point. 

Why do people get tattoos? | The Tattooed Engineer

1. Honoring a lost loved one
2. Symbolizing a life-changing event
3. For the love of art
4. To show your dedication to a significant other
5. Religion/Cultural reasons


I just asked my 21 yr old son what he thinks... he thinks getting a tatoo is one of the most unattractive things a woman can do to her body, though smoking is worse in his opinion. But my son wants to be a Youth Pastor, so very conservative soul there. He said he doesn't judge anyone, he just doesn't understand/ doesn't get it -why anyone would want to do this.


----------



## Zippy the chimp

For the most part I think tattoos on women are sexy, love seeing all that skin but the other thing is there is still a stigma to getting them so in my mind women who do get tattoos are very confident and comfortable with who they are and with their bodies. There is nothing sexier than a confident women.


----------



## tm84

I like some tattoos on women, but it varies case by case, depending on the kinds of tattoos and how many. By "kinds", I mean the quality of the artwork and images used. I generally don't like entire bodies covered, as I like being able to see at least some the skin of the person. 

A woman just having tattoos isn't a deal breaker, but a woman with tattoos, a bad personality and a bad attitude is.


----------



## Goldmember357

i dont like them not even small ones


----------



## Lon

Goldmember357 said:


> i dont like them not even small ones


what if were smaller than a freckle?


----------



## His_Pixie

Every & anyone is entitled to their opinions and tattoos are very subjective. There is no right or wrong answer. 

I have a few tattoos, none of which can be seen unless I SHOW you. And when I do,the general reaction is get is "I would NEVER have thought YOU would have a tattoo!" So, basically, do away with stereotypes of who has them and who doesn't. I know trampy women who would NEVER tattoo their body and I know virtuous women with three or four. 

Having said that, I don't particularly care for "sleeves" or tattoos that are so heavy you can't see natural flesh, whether that be male or female. That's my personal preference. A "stand-alone" tattoo with a story behind it...ah, that can be cool.


----------



## arbitrator

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband has never liked tatoos on women, says it ruins it....he doesn't like peircings either.. he also associates tattoos with the bar scene, smokers, drinkers, the wild chicks.
> 
> That would be "the impression" that comes to his mind. Obviously this is not always true, so take what I am saying with a grain of salt. I think it is becoming more common place for even the more conservative -like Moms, school teachers to take the ink plunge.....compared to the past. BBC NEWS| So why do 'normal' people get tattoos?
> 
> I must admit I am very similar in thought....... when I see men with tatoos.. I can't help but think to myself.... he is a hardass, I won't think he is a nice guy with values at all, just a wild man who has a string of one night stands, maybe a motorcyle & lives at the bar hustling pool or something.
> 
> I know this is not always true ....yet these thoughts creep into my head immediately.
> 
> We both know GOOD people exist who enjoy tatoos, they are proud of them, they mean something to them...we would never look down on a friend or anything, but neither of us personally find it attractive. Here is a great article celebrating the reasons why some do this... I don't see a problem at all in this man's view point.
> 
> Why do people get tattoos? | The Tattooed Engineer
> 
> 1. Honoring a lost loved one
> 2. Symbolizing a life-changing event
> 3. For the love of art
> 4. To show your dedication to a significant other
> 5. Religion/Cultural reasons
> 
> 
> I just asked my 21 yr old son what he thinks... he thinks getting a tatoo is one of the most unattractive things a woman can do to her body, though smoking is worse in his opinion. But my son wants to be a Youth Pastor, so very conservative soul there. He said he doesn't judge anyone, he just doesn't understand/ doesn't get it -why anyone would want to do this.


Simply: You've got a great young man there in your midst. Mark my words: he will go far in God's service!


----------



## InTheBedIMade

color and placement are what's important to me - I look at them like anything else she has on. if they're racist or gang related I immediately pass but I also avoid women in tennis shoes unless I'm at the gym. I've seen some VERY attractive women that were greatly enhanced by the ink that they wore.

I have sleeves, my wife has visible tattoos and we both have good jobs in conservative industries. Our friends are also inked up pretty thoroughly and are the most loyal and friendly people that you'd ever have the pleasure of meeting, and they're there for me 24 hours a day 7 days a week if I have any sort of issue whatsoever. 

My impression of women with tattoos? Yes please.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Zippy the chimp said:


> For the most part I think tattoos on women are sexy, love seeing all that skin but the other thing is there is still a stigma to getting them so in my mind women who do get tattoos *are very confident and comfortable with who they are and with their bodies. There is nothing sexier than a confident women*.


I like what you say here.. .and this could be true for many many things in life...











I remember growing up & Madonna hit the scene... I LOVED her...she was such an original...in how she dressed, her daring spirit.... she didn't care what anyone thought.....she made a trend. It doesn't have to be tatoos it can be ANYTHING.... if we are daring enough to be an original & love ourselves -against the naysayers...this catches the attention of many. 


I guess it all comes down to the message being portrayed though. If someone has a swastika tattoo, it is surely giving a message ... hey at least he wears his beliefs so we can get out of his way. 

Lady Gaga... now there is an original, surely most would agree she can take things a little too far....to the point of sick & demented......her meat dress below.... why does she do this, surely to make headlines... fame. Craziness. I would say she hides her true beauty by being overly outrageous. But damn she can sing! My son despises her... thinks she is corrupting little girls all over the world, me & his grandma enjoy watching her antics, her videos. But I surely don't want my daughter to start dressing like her! 











We all need to be our own "Original", whatever that entails, the world would be very boring if we were all cookie cutters of our own imagine, dress & personality. 

To be honest, the #1 reason I wouldn't get a tattoo is not that my husband doesn't like them, I could think of many designs I would love to "wear" on my body that could mean something "special" to me... and it would be cool... but my main reason is this...

Even though the risk is very very small, I am not sure I would have enough trust in the deliverer -too worried about Hepatitis ... 

Tattoos: Understand risks and precautions - MayoClinic.com

Articles like this, could be overblown HYPE, but I don't really know that either...it would be enough to keep me away from the ink parlor. 

The Truth About Tattoos: Health Risks, Toxicity and More


----------



## PartlyCloudy

That is one icky dress...so funny, though, that she even has a little meat hat. Accessories really do make the outfit 

I have one tattoo, & I love it. I got it a couple of years ago to represent how hard I fought to break free of something horrible I'd gone through. It has deep meaning for me, & it's very pretty  

This past year has been rough for me, but when I'm having a bad day where I feel really beaten, I look @ my tattoo, & I'm reminded of my strength. I know a lot of people might not like it, but that's okay. I see things all the time on other people I don't like. It makes the world a much more interesting place


----------



## nxs450

My wife got one on the under side of her arm a couple years ago. It is a small heart that my daughter designed. I don't mind it to much. 
She is now talking like she would like to get another one, like of me and the children's initials or birth dates. I haven't been supportive of her getting anymore. I think it will start to look tacky, for a 43 year old mom.
On my 50th birthday I got one on my shoulder of a Ford Cobra snake design. That is it for me.


----------



## Crazy8

Personally, I love tattoos...if they're done right. I'd love my wife to get one...or 4 or 5.


----------



## diwali123

I don't really care what other people think of me for having one, but I guess I feel bad for single people who are losing out on quality people by judging them based on a tat. But if you are that conservative chances are you aren't going to get along with someone who has one? I don't know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

I've never been especially fond of tattoos. There are many businesses (or maybe just individual HR reps) who simply will not hire you if you have any visible tattoos. You still can't get hired at Disneyland if you have them. Personally, as long I can't see them when you're wearing a T-shirt and shorts, I don't mind.

Having said that... DAMN, but I like me some tramp stamps.


----------



## Lon

Dr. Rockstar said:


> Having said that... DAMN, but I like me some tramp stamps.


this is part of the reason I stayed off this thread... I generally feel like I'm opposed to tats, but sometimes they can be appealing so I will always reserve judgement, but also there is something really hot about tramps stamps even though everyone claims to hate them - they are especially hot if they usually remain hidden most of the time, makes the voyeur in me horny when I get a peek haha.


----------



## diwali123

I just saw a woman with a shirt low cut in the back, with tattoos covering her back, with a bandaids over the boobs of a naked fairy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

Lon said:


> this is part of the reason I stayed off this thread... I generally feel like I'm opposed to tats, but sometimes they can be appealing so I will always reserve judgement, but also there is something really hot about tramps stamps even though everyone claims to hate them - they are especially hot if they usually remain hidden most of the time, makes the voyeur in me horny when I get a peek haha.


The greatest tramp stamp of all time:


----------



## diwali123

So wrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

admittedly this lady might find it hard to get a job










and I just don't get this sort of thing AT ALL


----------



## Seawolf

Two words: low rent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*And conversely, this girl has absolutely no problem at all getting a job! Comes with her own built-in name tag!


*


----------



## Runs like Dog

She should get a Sudoku on her back that way you have something to do while she's 'busy'.


----------



## Crazy8

Runs like Dog said:


> She should get a Sudoku on her back that way you have something to do while she's 'busy'.


Ah, yes. Self respect at it's finest. :smthumbup:

A few tattoos aren't bad if they're done intelligently. But that's the key. 

Now when you get into several (and a few dumb ones or even a dumb one if it's dumb enough counts as several), then that's just screaming psychological issues. The girl above, if that's not a joke is screaming that she has psychological issues.


----------



## Vanton68

Dr. Rockstar said:


> The greatest tramp stamp of all time:


WOW, just wow. Nicely done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bubbly girl

I have a few tattoos. I had 2 done after I met my hubby, I already had the other 2 when he met me. He has tattoos also and likes them on a woman. That being said, all my tattoos are hidden unless wearing a tank top, bathing suit or naked, so most people don't even know I have them unless I tell them.


----------



## Deejo

Dollystanford said:


>


Stunning ... and quite life-like. Magnificent. I approve, although I'm unsure of the body part ... guessing gastrocnemius.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I have never liked tattoos on ladies.
I just have this weird " fetish ?". I love perfect skin. Whatever colour , race ,it MUST be perfect. 
I know some ladies might hate me for this, but I don't like blemishes, scars , stretch marks ,pimples or tattoos. [ Maybe I got that" fetish " from Playboy & Penthouse magazines when I was a teen,] Big tattoos are turn off for me.
I absolutely love to explore skin during foreplay.
Maybe a little tattoo on the ankle or the inside of the wrist is ok, But other than that,
No way......


----------



## GhostRydr

Over tattooed people disgust me. But seeing tats on chicks is kind of a turn off for me unless its no more than one, not very large, is tasteful and only maybe can be seen once a gal is either nude or in a bikini. A tiny heart,butterfly, etc of that nature just above the pubic area is cool. I really cant understand why anyone though would spend hundreds of dollars to have tats in areas that they cant even see and appreciate themselves. Its pretentious and screams hey look at me! Tramp stamps, on the back of the neck, etc..why spend money for others to see your stuff that you need a mirror for? 

I worked with a court reporter who had a 4 inch round sundial tat on her ankle. Even when she wore her business outfit, heels, hose, etc..it screamed low rent, where is the jerry springer show...


----------



## Caribbean Man

"You like what you like, but to burst your bubble (just a little,)
in penthouse and playboy the "perfect" skin is the result of a crapload of makeup and hours of photoshop. The women are totally stunning, I've met a few, but they don't ever have the airbrushed skin like they do in the photos...and they frequently cover airbrush out tattoos. So if you ever meet a playmate, don't be suprised if she has a tiger on her shoulder.  "

Yup,
I work in the fashion industry,so I know! 
That's why I call it a " fetish", pretty hard to find, but I desire it so much still. My wife has absolutely no tattoos and beautiful, healthy skin. She works out just like me, so in essence I have created in her, [ with her coorporation ] , the physical attributes I love in a woman.


----------



## Katiebird

One tattoo here, a Celtic cross/knot that symbolizes my love of God, family and the tie that lasts into eternity. It is a little bigger than I originally thought, but I like it and don't regret it.


----------



## mindtank

It's all about what kind of tattoos they get. Personally I don't respect people, male or female, who get the same tattoos every one else gets. It seems like every guy with a sleeve has an obligatory koi fish. Every girl who dates a tattoo artist has to have a bouquet of flowers tatted all over her chest. Nasty. And there are the girls who purposely get a tattoo at the top of their cleavage and wear low cut shirts every day to show it off (as if guys wouldn't look there anyway). So many girls with black.angel wings. Boring. Girls with a sleeve: nasty. My point is guys or girls BE ORIGINAL. Stop putting your kids name on your neck. Get an image that no one else has. I'm an artist, I designed mine and my wife's tats. If you know an artist ask them to design one for you. You will have a unique image on you for the rest of your life and give the artist some recognition.


----------



## that_girl

I drew all of my body art and love them all.

So I would assume that the person I am meant to be with would love them too.


----------



## mindtank

that_girl said:


> I drew all of my body art and love them all.
> 
> So I would assume that the person I am meant to be with would love them too.


Word. Way to be. I don't get people who pick an image off the wall in the tattoo parlor for something so permanent and personal. They are always so cheesy anyway. My first tat is an image I designed and I'm proud of it. I am also proud that I have designed tats for others.


----------



## Jetranger

I didn’t used to like them, but my opinion has changed. Now I do like them.

I don’t like certain ones as much – the so-called ‘tramp stamp’ on the lower back just above the butt, or anything on the chest, but apart from that, I don’t mind. Yes, that includes the neck.


----------



## mindtank

testpilot21 said:


> I didn’t used to like them, but my opinion has changed. Now I do like them.
> 
> I don’t like certain ones as much – the so-called ‘tramp stamp’ on the lower back just above the butt, or anything on the chest, but apart from that, I don’t mind. Yes, that includes the neck.


Oh man, how could I forget the infamous tramp stamp. Along with that goes the tattoo around the pierced belly button.Guys refer to these as "bullseyes" if you catch my drift. The ones I find most offensive are the bunches of flowers tattoos girls get on their upper bosom and collar bone. Nasty.


----------



## changedbeliefs

Tattoos, to me, are like a magnifier. If a woman is frumpy, slouches, is overweight, and generally comes off as aloof, apathetic, or worse, like she's trying to be one of those women that - for some reason - think being called "*****" is a compliment, then a tattoo(s) will completely turn me off. OTOH, if a woman is cooly confident, carries herself well, looks fit and healthy...a (well done, well-placed) tattoo is one of the hottest additions for me.


----------



## mindtank

testpilot21 said:


> I didn’t used to like them, but my opinion has changed. Now I do like them.
> 
> I don’t like certain ones as much – the so-called ‘tramp stamp’ on the lower back just above the butt, or anything on the chest, but apart from that, I don’t mind. Yes, that includes the neck.


How could I forget the infamous tramp stamp. Just as bad is the tattoo around the pierced belly button. Flowers on the chest is the absolute worst.


----------



## SoVeryLost

I have a tramp stamp and another very small tattoo a few inches above it on my spine. They were serious mistakes of my youth. I'm not the same person I was when I was 18, shaved my head bald, got tattoos, and pierced my tongue. For people to learn now that I have them is amusing....their first reaction is disbelief.

I do also have an ankle tattoo that I would not change for the world. I had my son's hospital footprint tattooed on my ankle after he was born. It's extremely meaningful to me and I find it beautiful as he is the most important part of me. 

Everyone has preferences when it comes to tattoos, so if people don't like mine or think less of me for having them, well then they're not people I'd need or want in my life anyway. They don't change who I am as a person today,


----------



## Wolf1974

SoVeryLost said:


> I have a tramp stamp and another very small tattoo a few inches above it on my spine. They were serious mistakes of my youth. I'm not the same person I was when I was 18, shaved my head bald, got tattoos, and pierced my tongue. For people to learn now that I have them is amusing....their first reaction is disbelief.
> 
> I do also have an ankle tattoo that I would not change for the world. I had my son's hospital footprint tattooed on my ankle after he was born. It's extremely meaningful to me and I find it beautiful as he is the most important part of me.
> 
> *Everyone has preferences* when it comes to tattoos, so if people don't like mine or think less of me for having them, well then they're not people I'd need or want in my life anyway. They don't change who I am as a person today,


Agreed. I never got the whole tattoo thing. I don't think they look good on men or women for that matter but that's just me. I love that My GF has none. And since my divorce she is the only woman I found who didn't because it's become so main stream. Between my brother and his wife they must have 20. 

Everyone is different on what they like and find attractive. I honestly think people without any form of tattoo on them are now the minority. Least in my state


----------



## chillymorn

I like women who have swastickers on the neck area. with some crosses with the three dashes,and then a fire breathing dragon comming out of the whoha.

But one thing even an ear periced and I'm out of there.


Oh I forgot the eyeball tat is really a turn on!


----------



## Sunburn

I'm a retired Sailor with a few. There was a time when the only people that had them were Sailors and bikers and it was a distinctive trait. Now, any kid with enough lunch money gets them. It's just a "me too" thing.

Tats on women, don't much care for it. To me a woman's skin is to be admired on its own merit.


----------



## that_girl

lol! Hardly "lunch money". A good artist isn't cheap. 

But it's worth it.

I admire my tattoos every day


----------



## ScrambledEggs

chillymorn said:


> I like women who have swastickers on the neck area. with some crosses with the three dashes,and then a fire breathing dragon comming out of the whoha.
> 
> But one thing even an ear periced and I'm out of there.
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot the eyeball tat is really a turn on!


I have been thinking about getting a chicken leg bone put through my nose.


----------



## samyeagar

My wife has a few tattoos, but nothing over the top. She has a tribal on right hip that goes partway down her leg, and it is sexy as hell. She's been smart and stayed away from the boobs. I would not like that at all.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

my impression? hawt. 
I fell in love w/this pic after my husband sent it to me saying "this is how your body looks" omg. *fans self*


----------



## samyeagar

I'll go ahead and say it...I find well done, original tramp stamps hot as hell. My wife doesn't have one but plans on getting one.

I am glad she is agreeable with me in that her chest and back are off limits...


----------



## Jellybeans

I think it depends on the tattoo, the placement, how it looks, etc.

I've seen some that look horrible and some that look cool.

Am personally ink-free as it's not my thing.


----------



## jld

Lol, Jelly. Dh and I are "ink-free," too.


----------



## samyeagar

Jellybeans said:


> I think it depends on the tattoo, the placement, how it looks, etc.
> 
> I've seen some that look horrible and some that look cool.
> 
> Am personally ink-free as it's not my thing.


I am very particular in this regard. Most of the ink I have seen is kind of "meh" for me. Not necessarily a turn off, but not doing anything for me either.


----------



## richie33

Different strokes for different folks. I have no problem with women with or without tattoos, its their bodies to do as they chose.


----------



## DoF

I don't like women with tatoos.....big turn off.


----------



## that_girl

That picture is beautiful  I do look twice at women with tattoos.

Sexy as hell.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Impression of women with tattoos..*



ScarletBegonias said:


> my impression? hawt.
> I fell in love w/this pic after my husband sent it to me saying "this is how your body looks" omg. *fans self*


She is pretty, but the tattoos have nothing to do with it for me. a ridiculously hot woman, with an incredible tattoo does have a sexy novelty value but nice artwork doesn't have to be on skin for me to appreciate it, and the potential for bad tattoo to turn me off is much more likely - I actually find it somewhat pathetic when I see an unaesthetic tattoo. Fashion and hairstyle/makeup choices leave a larger impression on me than a tat.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I like her tattoos I'm too chicken to get that many though. I have a few and keep wanting to add but never do for some reason.


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf

*Re: Re: Impression of women with tattoos..*



mindtank said:


> It's all about what kind of tattoos they get. Personally I don't respect people, male or female, who get the same tattoos every one else gets. It seems like every guy with a sleeve has an obligatory koi fish. Every girl who dates a tattoo artist has to have a bouquet of flowers tatted all over her chest. Nasty. And there are the girls who purposely get a tattoo at the top of their cleavage and wear low cut shirts every day to show it off (as if guys wouldn't look there anyway). So many girls with black.angel wings. Boring. Girls with a sleeve: nasty. My point is guys or girls BE ORIGINAL. Stop putting your kids name on your neck. Get an image that no one else has. I'm an artist, I designed mine and my wife's tats. If you know an artist ask them to design one for you. You will have a unique image on you for the rest of your life and give the artist some recognition.


It's funny that you mention individuality. I'm thinking about getting a tattoo for each of my kids. My youngest would be Frog from Chrono Trigger. Why? Because I'm a dork, and Jeremiah was a bullfrog. 

So far as tattoos on women goes: at face value I have nothing against them. I have one on my arm. My wife has one on her ankle. I do think that they should be in good taste, and I'm not a fan of full body art. The monster in law has her whole back covered, and it's not at all attractive to me.


----------



## naiveonedave

hate tats on women, just my opinion.


----------



## that_girl

I hate the word "tats". lol.


----------



## BradWesley

My wife has three discreetly placed pieces of body art, all original designs, plus she has both her navel and clit hood pierced.

Oh and btw she is a very successful and prominent Ivy League educated attorney


----------



## ASummersDay

That woman is hot, and the tattoos just enhance it imo.


----------



## syhoybenden

I used to work as a provincial corrections officer.

That's where I got my real hate on for the whole tattoo 'culture' and especially so when I saw it bleeding out and infecting the sensibilities of a whole generation of our younger and more impressionable and frankly less intelligent youth. 

Tattoos are ultimately just cheap untalented attempts at juvenile art that attempt to make a fashion statement.

Unfortunately that statement is "I don't have an effing clue as to what art is supposed to be or what it's for."


----------



## richie33

So you are the judge of what is art and what is not art? Ed Hardy and Sailor Jerry were around a lot longer than you're opinion. Which comes across as ignorant.


----------



## syhoybenden

richie33 said:


> So you are the judge of what is art and what is not art? Ed Hardy and Sailor Jerry were around a lot longer than you're opinion. Which comes across as ignorant.



Get your head out of the comic books and go spend a couple of years studying fine arts in university.

Talk about ignorant.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ROFL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33

syhoybenden said:


> Get your head out of the comic books and go spend a couple of years studying fine arts in university.
> 
> Talk about ignorant.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good comeback. Shows how ignorant you are.


----------



## Trickster

I am surprised that so many people are agaists tattoo's...

I was in the Navy for 4 years. I always wanted one, I just never knew what I would put on my body that I would want for years to come...

Personally, I like tattoos... It makes people stand out more. People appear a little wild/free spirited... 

However, tattoos should be in a place where it can be hidden. For work reasons dealing with the public... So no tattoos on the neck..

Are tattoos a form of pea****ing? 

Visable tattoos in general, on an average looking man or woman gets looks. Visable tattoos are a great conversation starter. I have told a few women recently that I liked their tattoos. They didn't seem to be repulsed my my comment.


----------



## Wolf1974

Not one but two head spinners today lol

Had my kiddos at the pool and saw on one of the female lifeguard had a tattoo of a spine on her back. Was one of the ugliest tattoos I have seen. She had to be like 20. Have to imagine that one might be a regret someday. 

A bit later as we were leaving and another woman with a decent body was walking by us. She was wearing a bikini and I noticed writing on her, a tattoo, just above her bikini bottom. This woman had a .com address tattooed on her stomach. I turned to get my GF attention and show her but she already was laughing cause she saw it too. Are people really getting website address tattooed on the now?


----------



## changedbeliefs

that_girl said:


> That picture is beautiful  I do look twice at women with tattoos.
> 
> Sexy as hell.


My personal tastes, that's not my favorite body type, but that picture does speak to a couple things:

* the female body is beautiful, it just is, a woman's curves, complimented by lingerie....even if not the ideal weight, or really fit, or whatever.....still can be beautiful. My best attempt at impartiality from a hetero guy: a guy's body is really only aesthetically beautiful, if he's in really good shape. Maybe women think otherwise, I don't know, but a "chubby" guy just seems kinda blah, while a woman can pull it off as curvy and voluptuous.

* artistic, well-done, well-placed tattoos ramp up it a few notches......it's still feminine but lets you know they have a little bit of an edge. It doesn't have to be the most unique design ever, and I admit, I don't think much of the cliche 'oh, I have the serenity prayer! *giggle*' types, but if she's willing to sit down and take some pain for the sake of something she believes adds to her body, or reminds her of some meaning in life....I dig that.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Haven't read through all this. It does affect my initial impression even though it shouldn't, especially if they are visible. Fair or not, my initial impression is that the person probably doesn't have a higher education or have a career type job ... along with a few other assumptions. I know that isn't fair ... my sister for one has several tattoos (hidden) and she is a well-education woman in upper management. 

We do that all the time though, don't we? We assume the guy driving the high-end car has his act together and has wealth ... not always true. We assume that the obese woman spends her day snarfing down junk food like it was going out of style and doesn't care about her appearance ... also not true, not even usually true. Fair or not, our impression is tainted by our experiences and by (often inaccurate) biases built into our society and reinforced by the media.


My in-laws are in town and last night we were discussing having a grown-up night out ... dinner and music. Most of them are from Plano, TX (wealthy suburb of Dallas) with one family from Las Vegas. Almost all of them are originally from NYC. I live in Indiana, in the wealthiest county in the state. It has corporate headquarters, multi-million dollar estates, upscale restaurants, good schools ... all the amenities you would expect from a wealthy suburb . Few of the families that live in my neighborhood are actually from Indiana ... most, like us, coming here because of a job opportunity. So they were discussing what to wear on our night out and my SIL says, "why does it matter? This is Indiana, we could wear what we have on now and be the best dressed people at the place." ... complete with a sneer on her face. Everybody laughed, "so true! hahahaha". I'm sitting there thinking ... "you know, I do live here, right? I think it's a pretty nice place to live." This after all the pressure they are putting on me to move to Texas, telling me all the ways that it is a better place than where I live ... I used to live there, so who exactly are they talking to? Meanwhile, they've been here almost a week and the only place they've managed to spend any time at is the mall. They very much have the impression that this is a backwards place of corn fields, basketball goals, and not much else ... an impression that a lot of people who have never been here have ... without spending any time actually getting to know the place.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Neither my wife nor I have a tattoo. It is just not for us, but I don't want to judge others who chose to put them on their bodies. 

When I was younger, I used to think that people with tattoos got them just to get attention from others. Then I met several new friends who had them, and that wasn't the case at all. I changed my mind, but still would not ever put one my own body. I grew up in a very strict home. My parents were adamant against tattoos. I guess that has shaped my opinion. 

One more thing, my massage therapist is a beautiful and talented young lady. She recently got 4 tattoos on her upper chest area....she showed them to me the last time I saw her. They are 4 dead skulls facing each other. To be honest, I couldn't understand why she would have chosen skulls to permanently adorn her body, but she did. To each their own. I wonder if she will regret her decision when she is much older. Either way, she is a great therapist and a wonderful lady....so it doesn't matter to me what she chooses to do with her body.


----------



## Pandakiss

I love tattoos, not all, but most. I have seen some absolutely beautiful art. I have Wonder Woman on my arm. It's not my design, but a meshing of 3 photos and a little ad lib from the tattoo artist. 

I have designed my second one and made it a project of sorts. My husband has 5 or 6 all his creation and is kicking around another idea. I love when people have the balls to make their outside match their inside. 

We didn't get tattoos "just because". They have meaning. They are very much a part of us, like this ink should have been there from the day we were born. When I got my tongue piercing, I loved it. I was so surprised at how "a part" of me it instantly was. I had to take it out, but am gleefully looking forward to having it back, and getting 2 little steel bars instead of 1. 

By next summer I will have fresh ink, 2 industrials and 3 holes in my ears, and hopefully my tongue done. It's so odd, but it's such a feeling of completeness. And no, I'm not a sadist, I actually HATE pain and hyperventilate at needles. My body is my temple, there for I treat it with respect of beautiful art. My temple decorations have all been carefully thought out for over 10 years. I do not disrespect my self with fly off the cuff, out of the blue ideas. 

It took me 15 years of knowing I wanted ink, and 10 years of thinking about what art. I have spent 20 years wanting pretty jewelry and investigating all the pros and cons. I have asked everybody with ink the ins and outs of having a permanent mark. Anybody who said "oh, I was drunk", or "I dunno", I took that into account as well. I came across more people with very nice ink, and a great story, and a great experience, than the former. 

It's a very personal decision. My art has meaning and depth to me. I put to much thought and time and energy into this passage and birthing of sorts, to walk into a tattoo parlor, pick something off the wall with no history or isn't speaking from my soul.


----------



## FormerSelf

I think tattoos on women can be smoking hot.


----------



## Waits4Mr.Right

Ok so I'm dating a 63 yr old guy. He has no tatts, doesn't drink or do drugs, and has no piercing/tatts either. I, on the other hand, have a tatt on my leg (butterfly), drink every now and then for a buzz,(why not?), and yes a few tatts....ears, (3) nose, I don't wear, and tongue, I don't wear either. About two wks be for my S.O slept 2gether, I got a couple more. I pierced my nipples. The first night we were getting busy, he kept trying to push down my shirt with his tongue to get to my Boobs. I kept telling him 2 be gentle, and he just wasn't getting it. I finally had 2 tell him that i had just got them pierced. He just stopped dead in his tracks. Lol....we were in the dark, so I couldn't see his facial expression, but I Know it was a definite surprise. Lol.
I'm dealing w/ a guy that basically knows what he is getting just by dealing w/ a person...He had no clue that I was a Freak behind closed doors. Lol. On the norm, I'm very lady like and "naive". Surprise!


----------



## Trickster

Pandakiss said:


> It's a very personal decision. My art has meaning and depth to me. I put to much thought and time and energy into this passage and birthing of sorts, to walk into a tattoo parlor, pick something off the wall with no history or isn't speaking from my soul.



I figured you would have a tattoo like the one below...

 | We Heart It


----------



## Trickster

Or this one

Panda tattoo | We Heart It


----------



## Thundarr

So many people have tatoos now. It seems trendy or something. Anyway I don't think good or bad of tatoos. If someone wants one and pays for it then whatever.

Of course, a lot of tatoos are meant to an expression of something the person with it values or thinks.


----------



## Pandakiss

Trickster lol

They are cute, I'm not a "cute" girl, I'm a steampunk chick. And panda is my husbands pet name for me, though adorable, and cute as panda bears are, it's not me. 

I did give to thought for about a year and I never saw a panda I liked. Recently I did see some on deviant art, nice but not me.


----------



## Pandakiss

Thundarr said:


> So many people have tatoos now. It seems trendy or something. Anyway I don't think good or bad of tatoos. If someone wants one and pays for it then whatever.
> 
> Of course, some tatoos are meant to express how a person thinks. If we see a biblical quote tatoo then it fairly safe to judge that person as religious.




Not sure if religious would or could be an accurate assumption to make. Some things just stick with you are feel a part of you. I'm not super into church and I know just enough about the subject to hold a 10 minute conversation at the bus stop, but my new ink will be the song "Noel". 

Don't know why, I haven't been into a church for about a decade or so. Still the beautiful song sits with me. So a bible verse can be the same for others. You could always ask them why that verse.


----------



## FormerSelf

Pandakiss said:


> Trickster lol
> 
> They are cute, I'm not a "cute" girl, I'm a steampunk chick. And panda is my husbands pet name for me, though adorable, and cute as panda bears are, it's not me.


I don;\'t think I'd ever get a tattoo based on that fact that i would be extremely picky. BTW, I love steampunk...not a costumer, but I have loved the aesthetic for years.


----------



## CuddleBug

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I guess it all depends on the tattoo and how it goes on her. 

Some would be HOT and some would be just not hot or compliment the lady and gross.


----------



## Thundarr

Pandakiss said:


> Not sure if religious would or could be an accurate assumption to make. Some things just stick with you are feel a part of you. I'm not super into church and I know just enough about the subject to hold a 10 minute conversation at the bus stop, but my new ink will be the song "Noel".
> 
> Don't know why, I haven't been into a church for about a decade or so. Still the beautiful song sits with me. So a bible verse can be the same for others. You could always ask them why that verse.


No you're right. I actually changed my comment after thinking about it but you must have already queued it up .

My thoughts are more in line with one of your comments. You don't want to walk in and slap whatever you like the best on there. You want to think about it so the tattoo has some meaning to you.


----------



## Pandakiss

You must be very very very picky about ink. It's forever. You need it to be about you and your story and journey through life. 

Steampunk has a lot of fun aspects to it. It's interesting to look at, it fun to wear, there is always something new when you look at steampunk art. 

That's how it started for me. I liked a certain look, and certain movements, and I add ideas and take out ideas. It takes years to narrow down the look and placement. So that's how it went for me..,,.


----------



## Trickster

Steampunk art?

You got me a little curious... Didn't know what that was. 

Glad we have Google. 


Fractal - Heart - Victorian Love by Mike Savad - Fractal - Heart - Victorian Love Digital Art - Fractal - Heart - Victorian Love Fine Art Prints and Posters for Sale


----------



## Trickster

Cool artwork below...

Steampunk Traveler by Keith Kapple - Steampunk Traveler Photograph - Steampunk Traveler Fine Art Prints and Posters for Sale


----------



## Pandakiss

Those are so awesome. I love the black and white one. When I'm bored I just google steampunk and see what comes up. 

Sometimes I hit images and look at all the art. If you think you can take it, try deviant art. I love their art. I'm in love with steampunk/goth Harley Quinn. I had a hard time deciding between her and the one I originally wanted. I went through 50 sites and took pics of one or so elements I loved. 

Both are big projects and I only have placement for one. But it does not stop me from looking. At the end of the day it's about me and my story.


----------



## Pandakiss

Thundarr said:


> No you're right. I actually changed my comment after thinking about it but you must have already queued it up .
> 
> My thoughts are more in line with one of your comments. You don't want to walk in and slap whatever you like the best on there. You want to think about it so the tattoo has some meaning to you.



I went back and re-read your post. And yes. It should mean something to you and it should be relatable to your life. Those of us with ink don't mind telling our story. 

I was talking to a lady who had a gorgeous tattoo. It was a open book on her inner wrist. There were a few words on the page. The words started to float off the paper, up her wrist and turned into birds and flew up her shoulder. She told me she was a writer. 

C. M. Punk (a wrestler) has the Pepsi-cola symbol on his arm. It's to remind him of his sobriety. Then there's fanboy art. Mine is 50/50 fangirl/meaning. Wonder Woman is strong and her strength is what makes her beautiful. I have had quite a journey in my life, with my marriage, having triplets, and me becoming who I always knew I would be. (See I told you, a person with ink will share their story, lol)

In closing before I write another book, I do think having ink is more mainstream, but the stories and reasons behind it is all dependent on the person. The "stigma" of ink has completely changed. I guess it was attached to sailors and other military, then the bottom of society. With internet, it became easier to see what other artist are doing, and suddenly new ideas and new ways of perfecting the art was on the rise. It became easier to research tattoo artist. Since it's now sociably excitable to ask about the story behind a tattoo, and to ask about the artist, people are changing the face of ink. 

Ok. I'm outta steam.....ha ha.


----------



## Trickster

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#....com%2Fcowgirl9768%2Fhorse-tattoos%2F;236;406


Cool horse tattoo


----------



## Pandakiss

Some were very cool.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Pandakiss said:


> You must be very very very picky about ink. It's forever. You need it to be about you and your story and journey through life.
> 
> Steampunk has a lot of fun aspects to it. It's interesting to look at, it fun to wear, there is always something new when you look at steampunk art.
> 
> That's how it started for me. I liked a certain look, and certain movements, and I add ideas and take out ideas. It takes years to narrow down the look and placement. So that's how it went for me..,,.


I totally agree. It's good to have some connection to the person's life journey.

That's why I don't understand when people have tattoos of random Chinese or Japanese characters. It has nothing to do wit their own culture or history. 

It would be like some Chinese woman randomly tattooing the English word "luck" on the back of her shoulder.


----------



## Pandakiss

Funny it happens in Japan too. It took a little while longer to reach their culture. 

Sometimes people don't do enough research to know what the symbols mean and get it completely wrong or it ends up being dumb sh!t. 

Over seas, sometimes people who don't speak English language and don't do enough research and end up with "milk" or some other random word. 

Research is always key. Verify everything. I'm getting kanji that would be the symbols that make up my actual name. My husband has been learning Japanese so I trust him to give me a hand. It's still my name, just in a different language.


----------



## Horsa

DW had a small beautiful tarantula tattoo on her right back. It was beautiful, and I like it. I don't think that tattoo defined someone as good or bad. It's a personal choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity

While a small tattoo is fine, large tattoos pretty much put you in the trashy column for me. Tramp stamps pretty much prove you have zero common sense and you will be seen by men as a sperm depository. Harsh but the truth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trickster

Sanity said:


> While a small tattoo is fine, large tattoos pretty much put you in the trashy column for me. Tramp stamps pretty much prove you have zero common sense and you will be seen by men as a sperm depository. Harsh but the truth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you saying that women with tattoos are more promiscuous?


----------



## Trying2figureitout

Tattoos are like harleys... for insecurity reasons

Except in current tribal areas.

Would a woman with a tattoo be a deal breaker..no but it would go into the evaluation process for me.
I appreciate those who have enough self respect not to have to mark up their body to feel good.


----------



## Binji

Trickster said:


> Are you saying that women with tattoos are more promiscuous?


Yes. I would say so.


----------



## Trickster

Could it be that women with tattoos get hit on more often?



Do they seem more approachable because many men believe women with tattoos are easy? 



I would like to know if the women here on TAM notice if men flirt more when their tats are visable.


----------



## Pandakiss

I don't think anybody with ink is automatically "easy", "slvtty", or "sleeps around". 

At an age when I could have, I didn't have any ink, and could only wear a single pair of earrings. Now at this age (36), I have one plans on a year long project and 2 small simple tattoos. I'm VERY married (and have been with hubby 24 years)

I'm not planning on suddenly divorcing and hittin the singles market or entering into an affair. My ink is about my life. Things that are profound to me. 

In other words, at ages 17-22 when you coming into adulthood, and begin dating, it's not unusual to have sex. I didn't have any designs to run out to get ink. I wasn't ready. Now mid 30's, I'm ready to take this path. 


I also think people with ink, are more secure and confident within their skin. We are comfortable with sexuality, our own and others. Perhaps we tend to shy away from labels, and putting others in a box. 

Now then,
In my personal experience, I don't get hit on more with my ink showing. Usually the younger crowd tends to ask about it and leave it at that. The older gentlemen, don't like chicks with "tats" or a steel bar going through a lady's ear, (my industrial) so they seem to not approach. 

It truly takes a strong and secure with themselves to get tattoos or gage their ears, or any other extreme body modifications. You need to have a strong sense of self, and self worth. You have to be comfortable within you self and value yourself. Not saying everyone who alters their body does it for the right reasons, but I think you will come across the former a lot more than the latter nowadays.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Impression of women with tattoos..*



Pandakiss said:


> It truly takes a strong and secure with themselves to get tattoos or gage their ears, or any other extreme body modifications. You need to have a strong sense of self, and self worth. You have to be comfortable within you self and value yourself. Not saying everyone who alters their body does it for the right reasons, but I think you will come across the former a lot more than the latter nowadays.


I don't know if there is a correlation of self confidence to body modification or not, but in my own experience every single person I know IRL that has an extreme amount of ink or steel has excessive amounts of personal issues they are in the process of overcoming. my take is the exact opposite of yours panda, these folks all come across as confident and secure but as I've gotten to know them I've learned that they are indeed the most insecure and least self confident ones by far, and for them the body mods are their attempts to overcome them, which I suspect is the reason it is such concerning and controversial topic for so many of us spectators, because none of it actually does anything to change who the person is on the inside.


----------



## Chris Taylor

Trying2figureitout said:


> Tattoos are like harleys... for insecurity reasons


As a tattooed Harley rider I resent your implications.


----------



## Jack29

Sorry to barge in, i just want to add a little thing to the conversation:

I have invariably noticed that with any tatto collection the tendency is always to push it, so beware if you know someone who has got say a single tatto, is quite likely that a few years down the road they will have multiplied.


----------



## vellocet

Sanity said:


> While a small tattoo is fine, large tattoos pretty much put you in the trashy column for me. Tramp stamps pretty much prove you have zero common sense and you will be seen by men as a sperm depository. Harsh but the truth.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Agreed. I think some small tattoos in tasteful areas are ok. I too am not a big fan of the "stamp"

But I think completely covering yourself in them is unattractive.


----------



## vellocet

Trickster said:


> Are you saying that women with tattoos are more promiscuous?


I don't think so at all. With the exception of those that are designed to attract attention of the sexual nature.


----------



## bkaydezz

There are only so many places you can put a tattoo. 
I don't believe that defines a person as trashy because they have it in a particular spot. 

Tattoos are free and a form of art. They dress a person just as clothes do.


----------



## Bluebirdie

I have one wih four birds flying, small ones. Getting rid of 2 and keeping 2 (my 2 kids away from the nest). The dr whi is erasing them likes the meaning.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Lon said:


> I don't know if there is a correlation of self confidence to body modification or not, but in my own experience every single person I know IRL that has an extreme amount of ink or steel has excessive amounts of personal issues they are in the process of overcoming. my take is the exact opposite of yours panda, these folks all come across as confident and secure but as I've gotten to know them I've learned that they are indeed the most insecure and least self confident ones by far, and for them the body mods are their attempts to overcome them, which I suspect is the reason it is such concerning and controversial topic for so many of us spectators, because none of it actually does anything to change who the person is on the inside.


Interestingly, the two people I know with a lot of body art fit this description precisely. Both overcoming significant problems that were mostly of their own doing.

Pandakiss said ... It truly takes a strong and secure with themselves to get tattoos or gage their ears, or any other extreme body modifications. You need to have a strong sense of self, and self worth. You have to be comfortable within you self and value yourself. Not saying everyone who alters their body does it for the right reasons, but I think you will come across the former a lot more than the latter nowadays.

Those two that I have experience with (both women) seem to be struggling mightily be believe in their own self-worth. Both are fb friends of mine and sometimes I read their posts and want to tell them to go to counseling. Despite my own personal struggle that brought me to TAM, I generally see the world as a place of hope, opportunity and things to be grateful for ... their posts are dark, the world is constantly putting obstacles in their way, it is a struggle. Bad things are always happening to them. Funny thing is, we both live in the same world. 

That said, I am loathe to generalize and say that is true of everybody who is into body art. That just happens to be true for the sum total of two people I know who have a lot of body art.

The opening question was about impression. Pandakiss believes that people who have a high interest in body art are more confident, secure in themselves and their sexuality than the average person. True or not, right or wrong, that is not the perception that the average person has.


----------



## Pandakiss

Well I did say that every single person has that frame of mind, but going on this journey through life, you have good times and bad and times you wish to forget. That is what makes us all different, and sometimes marking those times is therapeutic. 

Our bodies are a road map of our life. I have a scar down my thigh from when I fell off a swing set, I have a scar on the small of my back from an epidural. I have the C section scar from my triplets. 

Ink is no different. Except I got to choose where and what. I'm toying with a alchemy symbol for sometime in the future. To me alchemy is everything. It's life it's death it's rebirth it's changing. 

I say a documentary on tattoos years ago, about this guy who joined a hate group at a very young age, and got tattoos for the hate group. He said a few of them left the group as they learned more about life. Some of his friends either lasered off theirs or covered up their tats. He didn't. He said that was a part of his life and to erase them would mean erasing part of him. 

Even though it was a lifetime ago for him, he kept his tattoos. He would freely and gladly tell anybody his story. 

So, sometimes ink tells story's of a past sometimes hope for the future. Sometimes they are the end of a chapter, sometimes the beginning of a new one. Ink can be dreams and aspirations , and sometimes things just look cool.


----------



## Trying2figureitout

Chris Taylor said:


> As a tattooed Harley rider I resent your implications.


Want a blankie?


----------



## Chris Taylor

Trying2figureitout said:


> Want a blankie?


No, I'll just cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Thundarr

Lots of people have tatoos and lots don't. I just don't see the correlation of the tatoo meaning anything on a broad scale? I don't remember asking a BS or potential BS in the coping with infidelity section if their SO has a tatoo or not.

BS: Help I don't know if she's cheating?
ME: I gotta ask man; does she have a tatoo?
BS: ah yea so?
ME: Sorry dude she's a slvt. Kick her to the curb and find you a good girl.
BS: I didn't know that little heart on her ankle meant so much.
ME: You're welcome BS.

.


----------



## Adeline

well, this thread is depressing lol I have a small tattoo and plan on getting 2 more small ones. Getting a full sleeve or even a half sleeve isn't really my thing, but lots of chicks look hot with it! This thread notion reminds me of The Dirty.com site because Nik Richie HATES tattoos, and whenever there is a submission with a very beautiful woman who happens to be covered in tattoos (or even just a few tats) he ALWAYS says something to the effect of "wasted beauty" or that the "tattoos ruin it." Many of you would fit right in there lol


----------



## vellocet

Adeline said:


> well, this thread is depressing lol I have a small tattoo and plan on getting 2 more small ones. Getting a full sleeve or even a half sleeve isn't really my thing, but lots of chicks look hot with it! This thread notion reminds me of The Dirty.com site because Nik Richie HATES tattoos, and whenever there is a submission with a very beautiful woman who happens to be covered in tattoos (or even just a few tats) he ALWAYS says something to the effect of "wasted beauty" or that the "tattoos ruin it." Many of you would fit right in there lol


A few tattoos in tastefully placed areas are fine. Just don't get "the stamp"


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Thundarr said:


> Lots of people have tatoos and lots don't. I just don't see the correlation of the tatoo meaning anything on a broad scale? I don't remember asking a BS or potential BS in the coping with infidelity section if their SO has a tatoo or not.
> 
> BS: Help I don't know if she's cheating?
> ME: I gotta ask man; does she have a tatoo?
> BS: ah yea so?
> ME: Sorry dude she's a slvt. Kick her to the curb and find you a good girl.
> BS: I didn't know that little heart on her ankle meant so much.
> ME: You're welcome BS.
> 
> .


I was reading comments the other day on a story about an officer being killed in a shootout in Indianapolis. The local tv station was interviewing members of the shooter's family and one of the women said that it was the cop's fault ... if he had stayed in his car, he wouldn't have been shot. Outrageous, right? One of the comments was what do you expect from a tattooed welfare person. I probably wouldn't have noticed it among all the other dumb comments except I had been reading this thread. Lot of idiots out there.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

My impression of women with tattoos is "wow! that lady has tattoos!" And then I go back to fondling the mangoes to see which one has just the right amount of "give" or whatever it is that I'm doing. Don't much care either way and do not think it detracts from their beauty in the slightest and I don't cast aspersions on their sexual proclivities. 

As far as personal preferences for partners...I like them screwed, blued, and tattooed...and not. My previous partner was an ex-Marine with multiple tattoos and my husband has zero tattoos, so illustrated or not is fine with me. 

I myself have a clear canvas but have often wanted to decorate it. And if I did I would go all in...half sleeves on both arms, shoulders, back, stomach, hips, upper ass, and winding down my thighs. Everything that would be visible in a professional environment would remain ink-free. I've already drawn out what I would want; lots of vivid colors to contrast with my pale skin, flowers, natural elements, religious/spiritual symbols, and poetry. I used to write out snippets of my favorite poems on my arms where only I could see them if I needed the visual inspiration to get through the day. It helped and I very much think I would like to have them permanently etched into my skin along with original art that only I or my lover could admire. Maybe one day.

And I'm the most straight-laced, faithful, proper lady with an extremely low partner count and very gently-used vagina. My being heavily tattooed would not magically change that.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Curse of Millhaven said:


> And I'm the most straight-laced, faithful, proper lady with an extremely low partner count and* very gently-used vagina.* My being heavily tattooed would not magically change that.


That's a witty phrase.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Everytime CofM posts I seriously laugh at her wit and want to hug her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## changedbeliefs

I know it's trendy, and easy to walk into any shop on any street and get some crappy ink. That doesn't mean everyone who has tattoos did that, it doesn't even mean that those that do are "posers" or whatever, and it doesn't mean that no one can get ink unless it's going to be a 80-hour sitting project that honors the history and depth of the art of tattooing. I think as long as either, or both, of a) it's something very meaningful to you, personally, or b) it's something beautiful, and beautifullly done, that is an aesthetic highlight to your body. The attached pic is one of my favorites (just off the internet), beautiful body, beautiful tattoo...equals yes-yes!


----------



## vellocet

Ya, that's a beautiful tattoo......now.

Later? The flowers won't have any color and will likely wilt.


----------



## changedbeliefs

So we should never do anything, because in fifty years...well....what's the point? If her body goes south to the point that tattoo looks "wilted".....well, she'll still look "wilted" without it. Might as well have enjoyed the time she had with that fantastic body by accentuating it with the artwork!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

Coffee Amore said:


> That's a witty phrase.


Oh good…I need a catchy phrase for it. I plan to have my empty honey pot bronzed and mounted for display and eventually sell it on ebay so it can collect dust on someone else’s shelf. Hopefully “Gently-Used Vagina” will bring in the top bids!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

ScarletBegonias said:


> Everytime CofM posts I seriously laugh at her wit and want to hug her
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I’m not big on strangers hugging me (no touchy!) but I would gladly take a hug from you any day of any week.  

I know you wrote this in passing but truthfully my life is currently at a very low ebb and this kindness from you meant a great deal to me. So…thank you.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

vellocet said:


> Ya, that's a beautiful tattoo......now.
> 
> Later? The flowers won't have any color and will likely wilt.


Nothing gold can stay, Ponyboy. Youth is ephemeral. Sure her tattoo will fade and her skin wrinkle…her hair color and possibly irises too will fade as will her health and her body will shrink and become frail. It’s the way of things and just another kind of beautiful transformation. 

It will happen to everyone (except me, of course!), illustrated human or not. I’m thinking when she gets to that point her wilted, faded cherry blossoms will be the least of her or her loved one's concerns.


----------



## vellocet

Oh I know. Just saying, too bad it can stay that colorful, because that is a beautiful tat.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I'm a fan of women with tattoos. I've always read them as a signal that woman isn't too uptight and risk averse. It may just be my association, but the women I know who have them tend to have more exuberant personalities and are adventurous free spirited types who care less about social norms or perceptions. They're particularly cool when meaningful.


----------



## Dollystanford

I was much more slvtty when I didn't have tattoos


----------



## Fozzy

I like em. Sometimes. It all depends on the size, design, quality and placement.

My wife has talked about getting one, but oddly enough I just can't picture one on her.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Impression of women with tattoos..*



Dollystanford said:


> I was much more slvtty when I didn't have tattoos


I can't tell if my aversion of tattoos is strengthened or weakened after reading this comment Dolly :/


----------



## vellocet

Dollystanford said:


> I was much more slvtty when I didn't have tattoos


Maybe you got the tats because you were "slvtty", and since getting tats doesn't feel real good, you stopped being "slvtty" so you wouldn't have to get any more tats.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

I think it is a free country and people should do what they want to express themselves as they see fit. Personally, I think the human body is a beautiful thing. In many cases great to look at (both men and women). 

That said I have not seen many tattoos that do much to enhance the look of a person's body and have seen many take away from the look of a person's body. 


My biggest concern for getting one is that it is permanant and that one day whatever i have painted on me may NOT be something that in 30,40 or 50 years is relevant or stylish even though at the time it seems like a good idea. I have heard older people indicate regret for getting it. How may people that were hippies/anti establishment people later became "sell outs" and got mainstream jobs in industries they detested when they were younger because their views changed. Secondarily...many tattoos that i have seen tend to loose their luster as one ages.


----------



## vellocet

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> I think it is a free country and people should do what they want to express themselves as they see fit.


I absolutely agree.

However if you cover yourself in them for all to see, don't expect the red carpet rolled out during job interviews, unless you are applying for a job where appearances don't matter.


----------



## vellocet




----------



## committed_guy

karma*girl said:


> What do you think of women with any number of tattoos?
> Do you make general assumptions, think it's hot, trashy, etc..?
> Does it say something about her, or do they not make any impression?
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trashy.

My wife and I have gone through this. She is a rebellious pastor's daughter and wants a tatt. About every 4 months or so she asks me the same question: "Would you find me less attractive if I got a tattoo?" My answer: "Yes." Then she proceeds to get upset at me. 

I don't like them and I do think they are trashy. Piercings are a different story...

Wife said she is getting one after she completes her first marathon.


----------



## BostonBruins32

I love tattoos on a woman, as long as they avoid being tacky. I'm not sure how to describe tacky, but essentially no dumb saying or cartoon characters etc. 

My wife has debated getting one, not one I would find attractive, but to each her own.


----------



## Outside Perspective

A nice/good tattoo is just that, a nice/good tattoo. I try not to judge many people based on appearance, so until I speak to that person, I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and just assume they like tattoos a lot. That being said, I like tats and have some, and know many people that do, and all of us are normal, so that is partly where my opinion comes from.


----------



## Runs like Dog

If they make you feel good about you then they're good. If they don't then you should get them removed or changed. This is just a shell, a wrapper.


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> I think it is a free country and people should do what they want to express themselves as they see fit. Personally, I think the human body is a beautiful thing. In many cases great to look at (both men and women).
> 
> That said I have not seen many tattoos that do much to enhance the look of a person's body and have seen many take away from the look of a person's body.
> 
> 
> My biggest concern for getting one is that it is permanant and that one day whatever i have painted on me may NOT be something that in 30,40 or 50 years is relevant or stylish even though at the time it seems like a good idea. I have heard older people indicate regret for getting it. How may people that were hippies/anti establishment people later became "sell outs" and got mainstream jobs in industries they detested when they were younger because their views changed. Secondarily...many tattoos that i have seen tend to loose their luster as one ages.


I am quoting my own at it still holds true. I keptmy answer above to be politically correct but realized that whoever likely posted this may want a blunt (not the big joint kind LOL) but, direct answer. 

I know people that i love and respect that have tats. They are great people that I trust more than some others that don't have tats. 

While i think on some level it is unfair to judge (and after all who the heck am I to judge..especially given my sins and imperfections). having said that if I did not know someone my knee-jerk reaction would be to judge them unfavorably. I base this on my own idea/concept of a tattoo aka "why the heck would anyone permanantly draw a picture on themselves" regardless how cool it may seem/be..this is my overall thought. I also tend to consider a woman (or a man for that matter) with a tat...a little trashy/unsophisticated. I mean isn't the whole concept of getting Tatoo to make a statement. The mere procedure of getting one (given that it requires the enduring of pain) and the fact that it is permanant, begs the "I'm cool look at this cool thing... 

I also look at it from a practical level. There are many hippies who were anti-establishment who later became bankers, lawyers etc. AKA the wound up doing something that when they were young they thought they would never do. One thing that i have learned is how much of what i believed to be absolutly true about life, the world, 30 years ago is so different from what i believe today. "never say never" as it is said. 

So if you think "i will never hate the XYZ on my (arm, leg, back bikini line)"...keep in mind...someday you or the person you are with.... very well may as you both may be vastly different from the person that you are today. To me if you want to make a statement....do it with clothing, words or actions, if you come to dislike those things in the future, you can.


----------



## missthelove2013

I LOVE women with tats...as long as they arent on their head or face

especially professional women who dress classy but have short sleeves (tats on arms from shoulder to above the elbow) I find this deleriously attractive...like she will go to the office, close million dollar deals, take clients out to lunch, then come home and fVck the living hell out of you...dang spank bank IS full


----------



## southbound

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> I am quoting my own at it still holds true. I keptmy answer above to be politically correct but realized that whoever likely posted this may want a blunt (not the big joint kind LOL) but, direct answer.
> 
> I know people that i love and respect that have tats. They are great people that I trust more than some others that don't have tats.
> 
> While i think on some level it is unfair to judge (and after all who the heck am I to judge..especially given my sins and imperfections). having said that if I did not know someone my knee-jerk reaction would be to judge them unfavorably. I base this on my own idea/concept of a tattoo aka "why the heck would anyone permanantly draw a picture on themselves" regardless how cool it may seem/be..this is my overall thought. I also tend to consider a woman (or a man for that matter) with a tat...a little trashy/unsophisticated. I mean isn't the whole concept of getting Tatoo to make a statement. The mere procedure of getting one (given that it requires the enduring of pain) and the fact that it is permanant, begs the "I'm cool look at this cool thing...
> 
> I also look at it from a practical level. There are many hippies who were anti-establishment who later became bankers, lawyers etc. AKA the wound up doing something that when they were young they thought they would never do. One thing that i have learned is how much of what i believed to be absolutly true about life, the world, 30 years ago is so different from what i believe today. "never say never" as it is said.
> 
> So if you think "i will never hate the XYZ on my (arm, leg, back bikini line)"...keep in mind...someday you or the person you are with.... very well may as you both may be vastly different from the person that you are today. To me if you want to make a statement....do it with clothing, words or actions, if you come to dislike those things in the future, you can.


I've often wondered why someone would want to permanently draw something on their body as well. It seems like the popularity of tatoos has gone crazy in the last several years, even in a rural area where I live. What gets my attention is that it's not just a small tat as people once did, but people cover half their body.

I guess people search for new ways to be rebellious and "express" themselves, as people like to say. Since the human body remains the same, I guess people have to come up with new ways.

I guess wearing your hair like Elvis is no longer rebellious since he did that 60 years ago. Hair over the ears for guys, nope, already done, and the list goes on. I guess tatoos and ear gauges are the current trend. 

I'll pass. If I live to be 90 in the nursing home, I'll pass on my great grandkids having to ask, "Great grampa, why do you have a picture on your body, and why are your ear lobes all yucky?" My kids can explain that back ingreat granpa's day, people used to write on their boies and stretch their earlobes. Of course, their next question is , "Why?" "Why, well, er, uh, hm, well because, uh, oh wait, I believe someone is calling for me." :scratchhead:


----------



## Pandakiss

You do it for all the same reasons you buy "that" car, or live in "that" neighborhood. Because it's nice, or cool, or it fits your personality. 

And if my grand kids ask me about my wonder woman ink, I'll tell them all about her and a few things I went through in my life that make me a Wonder Woman. 

Kids don't really give a flyin fvck. If you don't make a big deal our of it, they couldn't care less and they have better things to do then sit around and wonder why some old person has ink or gaged ears.


----------



## southbound

Pandakiss said:


> You do it for all the same reasons you buy "that" car, or live in "that" neighborhood. Because it's nice, or cool, or it fits your personality.
> 
> And if my grand kids ask me about my wonder woman ink, I'll tell them all about her and a few things I went through in my life that make me a Wonder Woman.
> 
> Kids don't really give a flyin fvck. If you don't make a big deal our of it, they couldn't care less and they have better things to do then sit around and wonder why some old person has ink or gaged ears.



Just giving my opinion. After having kids of my own, I find their youthful opinions to be very honest, and a true gauge of what is real. 

What I noticed when my kids were young, is that they did notice stuff, and it wasn't always things we had given them a big lesson on. I can't remember my daughter's age, but we passed a woman in the grocery who had a real frizzy hairdo that she meant to look that way. In the sweetest voice, my daughter looked at her and said, "your hair looks really silly." 

My daughter wasn't trying to be mean, but just being honest. the lady was really nice about it due to my daughter's age, and I had to think to myself, "yes it does look silly doesn't it."

Another thing, when my kids were young, if someone had their shirt off, in their eyes, they were naked. I remember looking at a web-site devoted to the tv show "Bonanza" once, and it had pictures of Little Joe and Adam with their shirts off. My daughter looked a little surprised and asked, "why are they neckid, dad?"

I'm sure they had seen me with my shirt off many times, and i had never given them a huge lesson on this, but in her eyes, it was more normal to cover your body and have clothes on, just like the older generations used to believe. 

I guess i used the tattoo and ear gauge as an example because my kids have asked questions about that over the years. I just found it fascinating that when my kids were young, they often had opinions like the older generation had, even though it hadn't been drilled in their heads. 

My daughter is currently 16, top student, and a cheerleader, and still cares nothing for all that stuff.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

southbound said:


> My daughter is currently 16, top student, and a cheerleader, and still cares nothing for all that stuff.


I was 16, honor student, athlete, pierced ear, pierced brow, had long hair - often dyed various colors... wanted a tattoo, but wasn't sure what... and couldn't afford it anyway. I didn't get one until many years later.

My daughter asked why I have mine when she was 5 or 6, the answer I gave is simple: I like it. This is what it means to me... this is what it reminds me every day that I see it. She loved the story.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

lifeisbetterthanalternat said:


> So if you think "i will never hate the XYZ on my (arm, leg, back bikini line)"...keep in mind...someday you or the person you are with.... very well may as you both may be vastly different from the person that you are today. To me if you want to make a statement....do it with clothing, words or actions, if you come to dislike those things in the future, you can.


Not how I view it at all. What you get done when you're 20... is representative of what was important or meaningful to you when you were 20. When you're 50... that 20 year old is still a part of who you where, and a step along the way to what you became.

The best tattoos not only have artistic merit, but they tell your story. They're fun, they're emotional, they dramatic, they're meaningful. They are who you are - not just trendy. When I'm really old, I want to see my old tattoos and remember exactly the motivations, dreams, and values I had then - a tangible hold and value for the person I was then - no matter how far I've come or how much I've changed. Without who you were, you wouldn't be who you are. No regrets.


----------



## southbound

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Not how I view it at all. What you get done when you're 20... is representative of what was important or meaningful to you when you were 20. When you're 50... that 20 year old is still a part of who you where, and a step along the way to what you became.
> 
> The best tattoos not only have artistic merit, but they tell your story. They're fun, they're emotional, they dramatic, they're meaningful. They are who you are - not just trendy. When I'm really old, I want to see my old tattoos and remember exactly the motivations, dreams, and values I had then - a tangible hold and value for the person I was then - no matter how far I've come or how much I've changed. Without who you were, you wouldn't be who you are. No regrets.


Almost sounds like if a person doesn't have tattoos, they are missing out on something great in life. When they grow older, pictures. works, and other keepsakes they have won't be as fulfilling in recalling their past as a tattoo.


----------



## Pandakiss

Depends on the person. Some people don't scrapbook, maybe ink is a way to scrapbook. We are all different. I wouldn't judge anyone for not having ink, nobody should make you or anybody feel bad for what you have or don't have. 

I'm just a different generation so what's sociably acceptable to me, is/was probably not what ladies and gentleman did when you grew up. So we are different. Difference is ok. We all must keep an open mind and not pass judgement weather or not a person is head to toe inked up or a blank canvas or has 30 pounds of surgical steel in their body or one hole for a single pair of earrings.


----------



## southbound

Pandakiss said:


> Depends on the person. Some people don't scrapbook, maybe ink is a way to scrapbook. We are all different. I wouldn't judge anyone for not having ink, nobody should make you or anybody feel bad for what you have or don't have.
> 
> I'm just a different generation so what's sociably acceptable to me, is/was probably not what ladies and gentleman did when you grew up. So we are different. Difference is ok. We all must keep an open mind and not pass judgement weather or not a person is head to toe inked up or a blank canvas or has 30 pounds of surgical steel in their body or one hole for a single pair of earrings.


I appreciate your attitude. It's never my intent to start a war. It's not that anybody done anything here personally to annoy me, I guess some subjects just turn on my blabber button.

I guess my most annoying part in our current culture is that things I was taught when growing up has changed so much that people don't even know what a person with those values is talking about anymore. Sometimes it feels the culture I grew up in and what i was taught has just been flushed down the toilet. 

Things that once seemed enough the norm that it went without much explanation, now one has to get out the great big book of explanations to try to explain where you're coming from. 

Just an example: I grew up in a small town where everyone dressed modestly to attend the funeral home. A funeral home is where all cultures may come together. The thing that I remember most is that when the rebels of our neighborhood came by who probably dressed far from modest on their own time and did all sorts of things, they always dressed nicely out of their own free will when they attended out of respect for that situation and environment.

Today, I see people come in the funeral home not too much removed from beach-wear, especially if it's hot outside. If anything is said, it's the deer in headlights look. Nobody has a clue anymore. That example can apply to a lot of things these days.


----------



## Coffee Amore

southbound said:


> I guess my most annoying part in our current culture is that things I was taught when growing up has changed so much that people don't even know what a person with those values is talking about anymore. Sometimes it feels the culture I grew up in and what i was taught has just been flushed down the toilet.
> 
> Things that once seemed enough the norm that it went without much explanation, now one has to get out the great big book of explanations to try to explain where you're coming from.


That's something every generation says about the newer generation. It's been said for hundreds if not thousands of years. 

"Our youth now love luxury. They have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for their elders and love chatter in place of exercise; they no longer rise when elders enter the room; they contradict their parents, chatter before company; gobble up their food and tyrannize their teachers.” 
~Socrates


----------



## Pandakiss

Such a funny and accurate quote....*deep sigh-youth. 

Southbound- 
No war, only peace. Me and you go way back, though limited interaction, sometimes I type in b!tch, my bad. 

I just don't like it when I feel as though my peers and I are being weighed and measured and counted, and found wanting (yea a little knights tale there). Or being discounted. No hard feelings, sometimes I forget I'm only 36, even though life as aged my soul. Still there is no excuse. Sorry for taking the tone.


----------



## southbound

Pandakiss said:


> Such a funny and accurate quote....*deep sigh-youth.
> 
> Southbound-
> No war, only peace. Me and you go way back, though limited interaction, sometimes I type in b!tch, my bad.
> 
> I just don't like it when I feel as though my peers and I are being weighed and measured and counted, and found wanting (yea a little knights tale there). Or being discounted. No hard feelings, sometimes I forget I'm only 36, even though life as aged my soul. Still there is no excuse. Sorry for taking the tone.


Don't worry about it. We do go way back, don't we. It looks like we joined at the same time. I should have just kept my flap shut.

I'm only 46. I don't know if the word "only" should be in front of age 46 or not. "If" I live to be 90, I'll probably be in a nursing home behind glass somewhere. People will be saying, "That's one of those guys that was really old fogy a long, long time ago."


----------



## Pandakiss

No it's good to open up and share thoughts and feelings. Some will agree some will disagree, some will be neutral. Sometimes you can hear some great advice, or just hear a different perspective. 

I think it's good to get out of your head and take a peak into others thought process. Never stop asking questions, even if you don't agree with the answers. Just filter through. I had a teacher who told us everyday to learn one new thing, doesn't matter how big or small, treat your mind like a sponge. 

So, in theory, we need to ask questions to get answers to learn something new. Plus as human as we are, we like out theories tested, must be part of that darned evolution thing. 

I understand where you are coming from, being in a smaller town, I have lived in 2 large cities and most of the people I come across have ink, right reasons and wrong reasons (like gang affiliated) so it's not weird to me. And religion is a completely different culture in 20 something's. 

I think it's the 1960's all over again with non conformist to church, sex, music and politics and what is and is not socially acceptable. Every one is trying to be different and be a true version of themselves. So just think of 2014 as 1960 lol. 

Just my thoughts on it anyways.


----------



## FormerSelf

Culture certainly makes the difference.

I have worked in hospitality and there are the "old-schools" who expect uniform to be exactly that: uniformity. So when a young kid co-worker with a tongue ring or a conservative ear gauge strolls by, they get ordered to removed the objects. Older guests, too, are sometimes bothered when they observe an associate displaying their wares...but it is a hotel, and there are some expectations with that as opposed to a vinyl record store clerk or an urban barista.

I honestly don't notice them, as it's not my value, but I always had to be the one to tell someone to take it off or cover it up.


----------



## southbound

Pandakiss said:


> I think it's the 1960's all over again with non conformist to church, sex, music and politics and what is and is not socially acceptable. Every one is trying to be different and be a true version of themselves. So just think of 2014 as 1960 lol.
> 
> Just my thoughts on it anyways.


That may be true. Since I don't live in an urban area, I'm sure I don't have my hand on the pulse of what is going on.

I've sometimes said that one can be different or a rebel these days just by being old fashioned. Show up somewhere in long pants, enclosed shoes, no piercings, no tattoos, clean cut with hair combed, and some people think a strange thing is among them.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

I quite enjoy tattoos on women, so long as the tattoos are meaningful or have some kind of story to them. My wife and I both have quite a few tattoos between us, with her having just got another, and I think they make her look very sexy.

Even today, that is a right controversial opinion. When my friends and I get into conversations regarding women and tattoos, many of them have what seems to me irrationally strong opinions about them, usually saying something like "Oh, would you look at such and such beautiful woman, ruining her body with tattoos".

Of course, I know these men quite well and can attest that they've never been with a woman nearly so attractive as whomever they're trashing, tattoos or no 

Still, it is a highly personal opinion, I've found.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Nigel Pinchley said:


> *Still, it is a highly personal opinion, I've found*.


It is a highly personal opinion, my H doesn't like them at all...he is one who feels it ruins the woman -(don't jump on me, this is a thread asking opinions)...he also has no interest in fake boobs, feels that ruins her too...

But ya know...this works for us...as I would never get one, nor would I appreciate a man who wanted me to get Size D silicone.... and I am similar to him.. when I see them on men.. my initial thoughts are .. he likes to hang at the bar, probably smokes ...motorcycle is outside.. just not the lifestyle I associate with the type of guys I go for... we're more conservative minded.. ... it is what it is.

LIKE attracts LIKE. .. it's a big enough world for all of us, right.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

SimplyAmorous said:


> It is a highly personal opinion, my H doesn't like them at all...he is one who feels it ruins the woman -(don't jump on me, this is a thread asking opinions)...he also has no interest in fake boobs, feels that ruins her too...
> 
> But ya know...this works for us...as I would never get one, nor would I appreciate a man who wanted me to get Size D silicone.... and I am similar to him.. when I see them on men.. my initial thoughts are .. he likes to hang at the bar, probably smokes ...motorcycle is outside.. just not the lifestyle I associate with the type of guys I go for... we're more conservative minded.. ... it is what it is.
> 
> LIKE attracts LIKE. .. it's a big enough world for all of us, right.


I understand your point, though over the years I've attempted to cultivate a more open-minded approach when meeting new people. Some of my dearest friends are people for whom I'd initially had some kind of negative pre-conceived notion that turned out to be totally false once I'd gotten to know them. Thankfully, these days I've learned to get to know someone before assigning them some host of traits that may or may not be accurate, and to steer clear of those unable to think beyond stereotypes.


----------



## omgitselaine

Funny but each and every one of my gfs has tattoos and piercings galor ........... a couple even has full sleeves and whatnot. I've sat with them for hours as they got their ink and had been tempted to have one done on me but to this day I have not one and only earrings are the piercings on each ear and that's it.

I've actually been complimented over the years by guys saying that it's refreshing to see a " clean " body sans any ink and pierces. 

I have no issue with either but it is nice to be the " different " one this way


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Nigel Pinchley said:


> I understand your point, though over the years I've attempted to cultivate a more open-minded approach when meeting new people. Some of my dearest friends are people for whom I'd initially had some kind of negative pre-conceived notion that turned out to be totally false once I'd gotten to know them. Thankfully, these days I've learned to get to know someone before assigning them some host of traits that may or may not be accurate, and to steer clear of those unable to think beyond stereotypes.


Believe it or not I agree with you...and I KNOW what's important is what's on the inside of a person, not our shell...we'd be really surprised by some.. absolutely ! I've met those in my life too..

But it's still a fact if you take 30 men in a bar vs 30 men in the church pew (more traditional conservative types)...you will find overwhelmingly more with tattoos found on the bodies of men in the bar...(or women)...ya know what I mean...

It doesn't make anyone a bad person ...it's how we treat others ... right...even if one has no regard for religion...I would think they'd still agree with the "golden rule".... Enjoying ink on our skin is not hurting anyone (unless you get an infection due to unclean needles)...

For instance... unrelated to INK...We have a friend who is a Swinger.. he's talked to us about his lifestyle...We don't judge him.. (but that would never work for us)... 

He bought my H a Birthday dinner one night at a Gentleman's Club (fancy name for higher class strip club)..that we went to for a time..it's something we did together... some of our conservative friends would have JUDGED US by golly !...

Not that we were anxious to share this form of entertainment with them !#.... It was some FUN & spicing for us ..a phase we went through....it passed... but true to form.. my husband's favorites were those who had no alterations to her body ..He's attracted to women in their natural state... 

While others would find those with INK a bigger TURN ON...

I did a post on Jesse James earlier saying he was the epitome of a Bad Boy (in my opinion) last post here >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/209042-nice-guys-more-attractive-16.html

...as some feel it's wrong to use these terms (Bad boy, Good Girl, Nice Guy)....really.. is this more political correctness.. I just don't much care for that.. 

I'm still gonna look upon someone with Jesse's *lifestyle*, given his history... as a bonafide Bad Boy... cheating all over the place while married .... he had some alluring attraction to women with Tattoos ...as 3 of his mistresses were tattoo models.. here is one....










And this is his 4th wife..









Now he is a GUY who is very attracted to TATTs!


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

SimplyAmorous said:


> But it's still a fact if you take 30 men in a bar vs 30 men in the church pew (more traditional conservative types)...you will find overwhelmingly more with tattoos found on the bodies of men in the bar...(or women)...ya know what I mean...


I see many of your points, but note that what I quoted above, whether intentional or not, does come off as a bit of a moral judgment, and one that is, at least in my life experience, particularly groundless. I work in a white collar job that trends toward, shall we say, the nerdily socially inept. Tattoos are a form of self expression in these circles, and most of these people are quite non-confrontational, non-judgmental, just about the last person one might expect to find in the saddle of a motorcycle after an all night bender.

As for me, I do in fact ride a motorcycle and drink my share of beer, and so does my wife (she has her own motorcycle, of course ) If others find that off putting because we also have tattoos, then I've found in my life that that says more about them and how they view the world than it does me.


----------



## southbound

SimplyAmorous said:


> Speaking of piercings...we went to a Graduation party the other day...there was this 18 yr old girl - a friend of the Grad's.. had 4 piercings in her nose (2 rings) a couple around her lips (honestly we lost count)... her hair was dyed purple and something else.. she was dressed in this poofy frilly black dress (Goth) with brown Boots and holes in her black nylons .. honestly I was thinking.. is it Halloween...
> 
> She had a little girl 2 yrs old there.. dressed very pretty in a pink dress.. just didn't seem to fit...like what happened to the Mother??
> 
> All husband had to say was.. he doesn't understand it.. she'd look pretty good without ALL THAT to destroy it...
> 
> I suppose there is someone for everyone...these guys would probably like that sort of look...


People always talk about things of this nature being a form of expression, but I often wonder what they are trying to express. I've never felt like a huge ring in my nose would help me express something.

I guess I'm just into basic expression. If I attend a high school graduation, for example, I would dress nicely to express that I respect the situation and the people involved. I know that's just an example of a traditional expression. I guess I've just never been in a situation where I have felt like a bunch of metal in my face would help me express something.

I feel for people who are so upset with society in general that they have to do something as drastic as the guys in these pictures to set themselves apart. 

I've always wondered: once a person gets the ear gauges to a large size, what if they decide to stop using them? Wouldn't surgery be required to return their ear lobes back to some form of normalcy?


----------



## TiggyBlue

SimplyAmorous said:


> Speaking of piercings...we went to a Graduation party the other day...there was this 18 yr old girl - a friend of the Grad's.. had 4 piercings in her nose (2 rings) a couple around her lips (honestly we lost count)... her hair was dyed purple and something else.. she was dressed in this poofy frilly black dress (Goth) with brown Boots and holes in her black nylons .. honestly I was thinking.. is it Halloween...
> 
> She had a little girl 2 yrs old there.. dressed very pretty in a pink dress.. just didn't seem to fit...like what happened to the Mother?? ]


Take away the nose and lip rings that could be my mum and me back in the day lol


----------



## Thundarr

I don't mind tattoos or piercings. Shoot I have a tattoo and my wife has a couple. But yes I still make first impression observation if someone is covered with tats or piercings. Not necessarily negative observation but they are first impression judgments none the less.


----------



## heartsbeating

I love my husbands tattoo. I considered getting one too but couldn't commit to a design. I'll likely remain uninked and just enjoy his.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss

My husband had his ink for maybe 7/8 years before his second one, then a year after that I got my first one. Oddly, he doesn't care for women with ink....lolz

But, I have always wanted one or two, so he said I gotta be me, and do what I need to do for me. So he never said "no", to me getting ink, but he wasn't over the moon. But we talked it out and he supported me through it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

TiggyBlue said:


> Take away the nose and lip rings that could be my mum and me back in the day lol


I deleted my post on this, but I see it's pretty much too late with it being quoted, I am not used to seeing younger people being THIS expressive.. I guess I don't get out of the house enough...

I am probably coming off judgmental ...and it's not that I want to be this way.. I would talk to them like anyone else, but would remain curious to what makes them want to stand out THIS MUCH... 

My Mother was kinda messed up after the divorce and she couldn't be any more of a plain Jane...she didn't even wear make up... I guess people can express themselves in many ways...that may not compute to others.. even those who look normal on the outside may be carrying many demons ....and maybe your Mother was a barrel of FUN.. I don't know. 

Each story has it's uniqueness I guess.


----------



## southbound

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am probably coming off judgmental ...and it's not that I want to be this way.. I would talk to them like anyone else, but would remain curious to what makes them want to stand out THIS MUCH...


That is a simple, but great question that I have wondered.

I suppose that is one reason I never understood it; I never wanted to get attention or stand out just for the sake of doing it. I don't mind standing out for an accomplishment, but not just for the sake of standing out.

When someone walks in with countless piercings, ear gauges, etc., I wonder, "why do they desire to stand out that much?"


----------



## heartsbeating

Is it the desire to stand out or do people just like certain styles? 

Stand out compared to ....what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue

SimplyAmorous said:


> I deleted my post on this, but I see it's pretty much too late with it being quoted, I am not used to seeing younger people being THIS expressive.. I guess I don't get out of the house enough...
> 
> I am probably coming off judgmental ...and it's not that I want to be this way.. I would talk to them like anyone else, but would remain curious to what makes them want to stand out THIS MUCH...
> 
> My Mother was kinda messed up after the divorce and she couldn't be any more of a plain Jane...she didn't even wear make up... I guess people can express themselves in many ways...that may not compute to others.. even those who look normal on the outside may be carrying many demons ....and maybe your Mother was a barrel of FUN.. I don't know.
> 
> Each story has it's uniqueness I guess.


Please don't think my post was a dig at yours, just kind of bought back fond childhood memories on my part.


----------



## Pandakiss

As I said in a pervious post, it's just the freedom of expression like the 1960's. I think with the times have changed and jobs have changed, art has changed. Everything our parents fought for is happening. To be free and express ourselves and be who we want to be. 

I thought your post was ok SA. It was different when I was growing up too. It seemed as though only the punk kids in New York had crazy hair and ink and strange metal chains and rockers of corse. 

But not regular folk. It was outrageous to see anything other than plain boring office pumps on women. Maybe a model or someone with ties to music. You didn't just go to sears and see shoes like that. 

I used to watch Jem and the holograms and drool at the clothes and shoes and makeup, especially the Misfits, they knew how to dress. I couldn't wait to be a grown up and dress like them. Or watching a Madonna video, and seeing all the teens dress like her. I asked my mom if I could be her for Halloween, she was horrified. Screamed "NO WAY"!!!! I never wanted to be a grown up sooo bad. I always wanted ink, always wanted to have an industrial, though at the time I didn't know what it was, always wanted a tongue "ring" still not knowing what it was, but I needed that metal bar through there. 

I remember being 5/6 and telling my mom when I was 16, I would be running away to live in New York and go to studio 54. And look just like everyone else who I saw on tv. 

She laughed meanly and said "I would grow out of it". Nope never did grow out of it. Even thought I'm over 30 now, she still yells at me when I get new things done, "Whajda do/get that for!!!!" 

But I grew up on freedom fighters like pink Floyd, blood sweat and tears. So I'm like srsly?? You raised a rebel and are confused because I rebelled. 

I'm just a different generation. I have been taught to ask why and find my own way to conclusions. To not be satisfied at getting one answer, seek out every answer. I'm a child of the 80's raised with hippie beliefs, girl power, and my mind is a powerful tool.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

heartsbeating said:


> Is it the desire to stand out or do people just like certain styles?
> 
> Stand out compared to ....what?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You seen the post I did - Southbound quoted, you don't think those pictures stand out? I almost put this on there too, but figured this was too outrageous...the things you can find on Google images!










Answer.. people obviously LIKE what they are doing... when Madonna came out when we were teens, I dearly LOVED her style, her dancing... things catch on for whatever reason, I thought she was adorable.. I wanted to be like that...

I fantasized about being a rock star.. for goodness sakes...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Pandakiss said:


> *I couldn't wait to be a grown up and dress like them. Or watching a Madonna video, and seeing all the teens dress like her. I asked my mom if I could be her for Halloween, she was horrified. Screamed "NO WAY"!!!!*


That's funny.. I did my post mentioning Madonna BEFORE I read yours ! I actually didn't rebel, I was very straight laced, I had to be... my step mom was not to be messed with... so it was all more a fantasy for me.. If I acted up, I would get grounded a month at a time - confined to my room..


----------



## southbound

heartsbeating said:


> Is it the desire to stand out or do people just like certain styles?
> 
> Stand out compared to ....what?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Even if it is just style, people still stand out. I don't know about anywhere else, but if I go anywhere in my town with quarter size ear gauges and piercings all over my face, I'm going to stand out, and I know it, so apparently, I want to stand out.

I even apply this style thing to myself. This may be a lame example, but when my cousin and I watched the Clint Eastwood, "Pale Rider," in theaters back in the 80s, a lot of the characters wore those long, western, trench coats. We thought they looked so cool. We mentioned that several times.

We even went to the point of wondering where we could buy one. But then it was like something dawned on us. We looked at each other and he asked, "but where would we wear them?"

I knew exactly what he meant. We sure did think they looked cool, but we didn't live in the old west, so where would we wear them that we wouldn't look like a nut trying to draw attention? We decided there really wasn't any logical place or reason for us to have one, so we never got one. 

I guess I apply that logic to a lot of so called stylish things, even to myself.


----------



## heartsbeating

Hey SA - didn't see the images before. And could have lived without the visual of the scissors lol.

Southbound, I hear you about '.. But where would we wear them?' Made me chuckle.

I loved the Misfits, dressed up as Madonna as a child too... Ahh the good ole days. I still haven't grown up though. I've bought more than one jacket in very recent times for its 'Adam Ant' appeal.


----------



## heartsbeating

SimplyAmorous said:


> That's funny.. I did my post mentioning Madonna BEFORE I read yours ! I actually didn't rebel, I was very straight laced, I had to be... my step mom was not to be messed with... so it was all more a fantasy for me.. If I acted up, I would get grounded a month at a time - confined to my room..


I have the worst photos as a teen because of that experimenting. The hair teased punk-style. I wanted part of my hair blonde but wasn't allowed so I got gold hairspray instead. It looked awful lol. Cropped my tshirts, wore lace hand gloves, then later came the rave meets grunge. As a young girl I wore my superhero costume with boots every chance I got. Why couldn't I have just worn what normal clothes and blended in! I went clubbing with a lace see-through top, showing a lace corset underneath and combined with wide-legged trousers that had braces on them. Madonna 'Express Yourself' style. Ah well, it was fun at the time. And cringe-worthy now.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

I believe there may be a bit of a misunderstanding on exactly why many people get tattoos or piercings. For many people, it is rather a private and personal matter. None of the tattoos on my or my wife's bodies are visible when we're fully clothed, so not much attention to be gained there, really. For many people who have them, tattoos or piercings may be a reminder of some life event, perhaps the name of a child or the date when a dear friend passed.

However, it is completely true that some people do in fact get tattoos or piercings particularly to be noticed. This is akin to the counter-culture movement of the '60s in that these things represent a challenge to our social mores. For these people, their tattoos and piercings are a statement.

I can think of quite the tangential case in point. Simply Amorous, as you have referenced the church twice now, I assume you are aware of the Robertson brothers, those long bearded and devoutly Christian stars of Duck Dynasty? By their own admission, part of the purpose of their ungentlemanly beards is to challenge that conservative notion of "the men in the pews", as you put it.



> The beard also ties into our spiritual faith, that you shouldn’t judge a book by it’s cover. I don’t look at another human being and look at just their external appearance. Really I think if we looked at another person from the inside out we’d be a lot better off. - Jase Robertson (link to interview)


Now, irrespective of what one may or may not think of the Robertson men specifically or Christianity in general (I am in fact not religious), I have found the quote above to be quite the wonderful stance to take when meeting new people


----------



## Dollystanford

My tattoos are all coverable because I'm well aware that people will make judgements about me rather than look at who I am inside. Unfortunately these things still matter. If you look the part then you're ok, however f*cked up you might be inside. 

But hey, I judge people in frumpy clothes (and with bad tattoos) so who am I to complain


----------



## richie33

I am heavily tattoo'ed. You don't like them, that's fine. Most people are pretty cool about it. I have never had anyone be negative to me, at least not to my face. Living in NYC it's very common. I will say I liked it better when it was underground, illegal. You had to know someone who knew the artist to get a appointment. Now it's too easy. Some tattoo artists will tattoo a 18 year olds neck and hands just for the money. That was a no go years ago. Reality tv made it too main stream, so I undertand if it turns off people when they see a very young kid covered in tattoos. A 18 year old makes rash decisions, not thinking about a career or the choices they make now will affect them 10 years later.


----------



## southbound

I just want to say that I'm not trying to put anyone down, just trying to understand. I've always found human behavior interesting. 

As for the expression, I guess I always just thought people's uniqueness just kinda oozed from their being. I never really felt I had to do anything physically to my body to get a point across or express myself.

Another Clint Eastwood example. If anyone remembers the Dirty Harry movies in the 70s, Harry was a rather unique cop who hated the system and most everybody for that matter; however, he didn't feel the need to express it with an unusual appearance. He was basically like everybody else; he wore a tie, blazer, regular hairstyle, but he was nonetheless different from everyone around him, and it showed. 



omgitselaine said:


> I've actually been complimented over the years by guys saying that it's refreshing to see a " clean " body sans any ink and pierces.
> 
> I have no issue with either but it is nice to be the " different " one this way



That's like I stated in an earlier post, these days, one can be a rebel just by being free of all that stuff. I've received similar comments at times, and I like that kind of different too.

Another thing for me is I wouldn't want the trouble of some of the stuff. I've seen guys with long hair and thought to myself, "why in the world would I want long hair? I wouldn't want the additional bother. Currently, I can wash my short hair in 3 seconds, run a comb through it in two more seconds, and I'm out the door. Why would I want to create more work for myself. 

I've seen people's tongues swell and get infected when they get it pierced, and they will say something like, "oh, it will do that for a while but then be ok." Mine is ok anyway. I usually equate something like that with a medical procedure, not a cosmetic thing. Why would I want to put myself through that?


----------



## JASON58

My first impression a women with a tattoo is, shes been around , i don't like them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Nigel ...I have never laid eyes on a segment of Duck Dynasty (yet)....they seem to make the news for various reasons...I have noticed articles in the Supermarket line, that's about it.. Something about Duck calls... I'm sooo lost. 

Last week I almost bought our oldest a reduced T-shirt about "respecting the beard" - cause he likes to grow one now & then (I think he looks awful with it)...he likes to irritate me on purpose ....but ya know.... it's his life, his prerogative... It was a Duck Dynasty shirt , but wasn't sure he watched it, here I learned he does.. so bummer...I should have bought the shirt!


----------



## Thundarr

southbound said:


> I just want to say that I'm not trying to put anyone down, just trying to understand. I've always found human behavior interesting.
> 
> As for the expression, I guess I always just thought people's uniqueness just kinda oozed from their being. I never really felt I had to do anything physically to my body to get a point across or express myself.


I'm not sure why you're stuck on this southbound. Being a clone species would be pretty boring.

My son served in the Marines and now has a Semper Fi tattoo on his back (a big one). Why? I don't know. Maybe because he's proud of serving. Maybe because he respects his brothers in arms. He also donated bone marrow to save an anonymous woman who had hodgkins disease. He's also a good father, husband, and provider.

It's a shame that if you saw his tattoo, you'd judge him.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Nigel Pinchley said:


> *I believe there may be a bit of a misunderstanding on exactly why many people get tattoos or piercings. For many people, it is rather a private and personal matter. * None of the tattoos on my or my wife's bodies are visible when we're fully clothed, so not much attention to be gained there, really. For many people who have them, tattoos or piercings may be a reminder of some life event, perhaps the name of a child or the date when a dear friend passed.
> 
> However, it is completely true that some people do in fact get tattoos or piercings particularly to be noticed. This is akin to the counter-culture movement of the '60s in that these things represent a challenge to our social mores. For these people, their tattoos and piercings are a statement.


:iagree:
I think for the majority standing out is a byproduct of getting tattoos/piercing/clothes ect rather than the intention.


----------



## southbound

Thundarr said:


> I'm not sure why you're stuck on this southbound. Being a clone species would be pretty boring.
> 
> My son served in the Marines and now has a Semper Fi tattoo on his back (a big one). Why? I don't know. Maybe because he's proud of serving. Maybe because he respects his brothers in arms. He also donated bone marrow to save an anonymous woman who had hodgkins disease. He's also a good father, husband, and provider.
> 
> It's a shame that if you saw his tattoo, you'd judge him.


I'm just looking to understand, that's all. I guess I'm just a logical creature. I don't need a big explanation for something quick and unimportant, like why I am drinking a Coke instead of a Pepsi, but if I'm going to lie under a needle and have a permanent picture put on me, stretch my ear lobes until they need surgery to be returned to normal, or grow my hair long so I can have a bigger job of hair care, I would need a good reason to do that to myself. 

I'm just wondering what other people's reasons are. Like I said, I'm just a thinker. I guess i think about human behavior to the point it annoys others, but I find it interesting. I guess I should have been a behavior psychologists.


----------



## Thundarr

southbound said:


> I'm just looking to understand, that's all. I guess I'm just a logical creature.


My guess is that it sometimes has to do with fitting into a group (or a tribe by evolutionary terms). I'm guessing most people covered with tattoos had a belief that they were different than the norm before they ever got the first one.

But like most things, the extremes are easy to figure out. It's the lesser extremes have various personal reasons from pride, respect, peer pressure, naivety, boredom, rebellion, etc.


----------



## Pandakiss

It's hard to explain Southbound, what someone's reasons for body modification are. It could be to stand out in a otherwise boring world. It could be to feel more like themselves. 

You should have got the coats and just rocked the hell outta them. I think my tongue swelled after my piercing but I don't remember, it was a small amount of time, just a drop in the bucket in the grand scheme of life. 

You said something about not wanting to stand out, why not??? Why not make an impression that lasts??? Why not be remembered??? 

I personally think mom jeans, the ones that come up past your belly button and aren't long enough to cover your socks, trainers (or faux trainers) and a shirt that is a perfect square (no offense to anyone rockin this style) is an extreme look. I think you really stand out, especially when it's paired with crocs. 

It's so much free expression today. It's almost the age if reinvention. The clothes today are so different than anything I have ever seen. So, why be boring. I think art is finally mainstream. Old rules of what art is and how an artist should look, think, act, feel, be. Boundaries are being pushed in art. 

Why is lil Wayne and lady gaga and Madonna the only ones allowed to express themselves??? Why can't I also be me, the way I need to be???

I was never a wallflower. My kindness and nurturing nature comes through what ever clothes I'm wearing. I, personally speaking for me, just needed to be me. I would venture a guess that a lot of people feel the same way. 

I can only answer with a question. Why do you feel no need for ink, or any piercings, or to dress differently than you do???


----------



## Coffee Amore

I don't have any tattoos. I doubt I would ever get tattooed. However, I can appreciate the beauty of the work. Some tattoos are just gorgeous pieces of living art, like this woman's back tattoo.


----------



## southbound

Pandakiss said:


> It's hard to explain Southbound, what someone's reasons for body modification are. It could be to stand out in a otherwise boring world. It could be to feel more like themselves.


That's kina what I've said, people want attention. I wonder how people discover that getting a body modification makes them feel more like themselves? I never heard of or saw an ear gauge, for example, until a few years ago. Before knowing about them, I never in my life thought, "I wish I could stretch my ear lobes, it would make me feel more like myself."




Pandakiss said:


> You said something about not wanting to stand out, why not??? Why not make an impression that lasts??? Why not be remembered???


I want to make it clear that even though I probably seem traditional, I'm not Mr. Rogers. People often view me as a guy who doesn't care what others think, even though we all do to a point. I enjoy standing out for an accomplishment or something natural. A lot of people like the way I sing and compliment me on it, for example. that is a natural accomplishment, but I just never had a desire to stand out for an unusual thing that I did to my body. I kinda feel like that is fake.

My dad is 78 and I've heard him tell this story over the years. He said when he was in high school, he saw a picture of a hat(don't know what kind) and decided he would get one and wear it. He said after a while, someone asked him, "Why do you wear that hat, it looks kinda stupid." Instead of getting angry, he said he decided to examine their comment, and he decided they were right. He said while he was walking around thinking he looked cool, everybody else thought he looked like a nut, which is what happens a lot with things like that. He said it wasn't that the hat was a huge part of him, but just something he was doing for attention, so he tossed it. 

I can't help but think a lot of people who do things just do it for attention, but don't realize that not too many are impressed. 



Pandakiss said:


> I personally think mom jeans, the ones that come up past your belly button and aren't long enough to cover your socks, trainers (or faux trainers) and a shirt that is a perfect square (no offense to anyone rockin this style) is an extreme look. I think you really stand out, especially when it's paired with crocs.


I'll agree with that. I think crocs are the ugliest shoe ever made. Speaking of dress, I suppose I do stand out. I wear khakis most everywhere I go because I think they are more comfy than jeans. That's my style. Walking around in the summer without shorts and flip flops probably stands out, but that's my style.



Pandakiss said:


> It's so much free expression today. It's almost the age if reinvention. The clothes today are so different than anything I have ever seen. So, why be boring. I think art is finally mainstream. Old rules of what art is and how an artist should look, think, act, feel, be. Boundaries are being pushed in art.


You mentioned boring a couple of times. Boring is a matter of opinion and not a fact, and I am never bored. It's not that I lead a life that most would feel is over the top, but I think boredom is an emotion that comes from within. Some people could be bored if they owned the world, while others are content smelling a rose on a cool morning. 




Pandakiss said:


> Why is lil Wayne and lady gaga and Madonna the only ones allowed to express themselves??? Why can't I also be me, the way I need to be???


Again, I'm not sure what expressing oneself with physical modifications actually means. I never heard that in my upbringing. I suppose physical appearances had purpose and not expression. My grandfather, who was a farmer, wore overalls a lot, but I never heard him say he was expressing himself. I suppose we are, in a sense, but I just never thought about it or felt a burn to do something unusual to express myself. 

It's like I said in other posts, I just can't think of anything a bunch of metal on my face would help me express. I think of expression as verbal and by actions. 



Pandakiss said:


> I can only answer with a question. Why do you feel no need for ink, or any piercings, or to dress differently than you do???


I suppose those things just don't logically compute to me. I just never felt like it would rock my world.


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but I feel like you're trying to pass off your value judgment about body art as simple curiosity into human behavior. It's one thing to dislike them personally, but your "questions" about human behavior, at least to me, come off as thinly-veiled digs. I'm probably reading too much into it, I'm sure, but that's how it feels, anyway.

edit: Please note that I don't care if you like them or not, I take no offence regardless, nor do I have any ax to grind. Just wanted you to know that at least to me, that's how you're coming across.


----------



## Dollystanford

My reading is that because you can't think of why piercings might be forms of expression for YOU then you can't understand why other people might think otherwise. 

If someone said 'god I cannot understand men who wear khakis all the time' what would you think? I'm guessing you wouldn't care, right?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Thundarr said:


> My guess is that it sometimes has to do with fitting into a group (or a tribe by evolutionary terms). I'm guessing most people covered with tattoos had a belief that they were different than the norm before they ever got the first one.
> 
> But like most things, *the extremes are easy to figure out.* It's the lesser extremes have various personal reasons from pride, respect, peer pressure, naivety, boredom, rebellion, etc.


I think ALL of us have some *personal extremes* ...in one area or another.. LOGIC itself can be one.. me & my husband are very "safety conscious"- I'd probably annoy some people - another reason I would never get a tattoo is the very small risk (and yes I understand it is statistically very small) but I read about all this stuff in detail.. an infected needle (be careful where you get it done, good reputation -a must)...what if my body had a reaction.. my mind says.. "not worth it" ...

This article mentions this >> Tattoo Inks Pose Health Risks


> M. chelonae, one of several disease-causing NTM species, can cause infections of skin, joints, lungs, and other organs, as well as eye problems. These infections can be difficult to diagnose and can require treatment lasting six months or more.


 .. 

But then I eat too much chocolate (not healthy)... so in another area, I may lack.. I want to live a long healthy life -I'd never forgive myself and be outrageously pi$$ed if I did something like that and suffered for it. ya know.. even though logically I know the risk is very very small.. I still ride Roller coasters, I Do take that RISK for the momentary thrill.. I guess it depends on how MUCH you really want something..but I am always weighing these things in my head.. I can't help it. 

So our extremes aren't always shown "visually" for all to behold.. ....then I am kinda high on the bar in other areas...you wouldn't know by looking at me... only getting to know me, and I like these things about me, even if others would not understand me... of course it would be very important for each of us to find a partner who *accepted* these things about us, even cherishes us for them.....being the way we are individually geared.. in whatever our desired "personal expression " or KINK may be.. right ! 

And to a lessor degree, much lessor... others opinions of us..it's just not that important at the end of the day...

Only if it prevented us from getting Job prospects -in the field we specialized in...after all , we all need to make a living..


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Southbound, you come across as someone who thinks there is a "right way to be", a "traditional" way... one of humble conformity.

There are a myriad reasons why some people prefer to decorate their bodies, many of which have been provided. One of those reasons is even tribalism and group identification. If you don't understand that one, you really should... because its also at the heart of your desire for conformity, and mainstream traditional aesthetics. Your identity is tied to that group and what you claim is curiosity, is actually a passive defense of your identity. "I don't understand why you do that! I have plenty of [insert tattoo reasoning here] without wanting to get a tattoo! Back in my day we didn't do that... we all just fit in."

The key thing here though: its not about you.


----------



## southbound

Dollystanford said:


> If someone said 'god I cannot understand men who wear khakis all the time' what would you think? I'm guessing you wouldn't care, right?


I suppose you are correct. I guess I just view the other things as more extreme behaviors and I just wonder what drives people to do them, but I guess others don't look at them as extreme. I actually find a lot of behaviors fascinating and question them, probably some that would be considered conservative. I guess I understand SA's comments about the risk and all that.

As for the khakis, putting on khakis as opposed to other pants doesn't cause any pain, swelling, they are not permanently fixated on my body, and does not require a surgical procedure to remove; I can remove them easily at the end of the day. 

Maybe college helped bring this side out of me as well. I remember a sociology class once where we studied customs. The professor came in the first night and he would look at someone and ask, "why do you wear your hair like you do," or "why do you have on jeans and not shorts like your classmate." What got my attention is that there were some people dressed differently, and some hairdos that took a lot of time, but most people just had a basic "I don't know" response. I also had several psychology classes that were interesting.

Anyway, just curious.



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> There are a myriad reasons why some people prefer to decorate their bodies, many of which have been provided. One of those reasons is even tribalism and group identification. If you don't understand that one, you really should... because its also at the heart of your desire for conformity, and mainstream traditional aesthetics. Your identity is tied to that group and what you claim is curiosity, is actually a passive defense of your identity. "I don't understand why you do that! I have plenty of [insert tattoo reasoning here] without wanting to get a tattoo! Back in my day we didn't do that... we all just fit in."


Sure. I know people often get upset if they feel they are being judged, and that you can't judge a book by it's cover. Having a tattoo doesn't mean your a criminal, and being clean cut doesn't mean you're a saint, which can sometimes be the stereotype; however, If a person with a lot of tattoos walks into a room and sees a group of 10 other people with a lot of tattoos, and a group of 10 other people that look like Mr. Rogers, he could probably assume that he had more in common with the group with tattoos, probably even beyond the fact of the tattoos, and vice versa. Is this what you are saying, or am I totally off?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

The 1st time I saw an ear gauge was in porn and I thought the guy was good looking...(Playgirl dvd)....until I got a look at his ears..I'm like what is that ?? ...it ruined it for me.. 

The 1st time I seen this in real life.. never forget... on a girl.. in the line of a Harber Freight Tools store.. I remember asking H was he thought, and he just couldn't understand why anyone would want to do that. I am not judging, just speaking of our conversation when we got back to the vehicle... 

She was Nice.. good cashier , ya know.. I'd have more irritation with a lousy attitude cashier (which I did a post about -on what Irritates you - in the social section)... 








... Can we call this Extreme >









The







gauged ear lobe ..


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Thundarr said:


> I'm not sure why you're stuck on this southbound. Being a clone species would be pretty boring.
> 
> *My son served in the Marines and now has a Semper Fi tattoo on his back (a big one). Why? I don't know. Maybe because he's proud of serving. Maybe because he respects his brothers in arms. He also donated bone marrow to save an anonymous woman who had hodgkins disease. He's also a good father, husband, and provider.*
> 
> It's a shame that if you saw his tattoo, you'd judge him.


The 3 things you mentioned.. serving in the army .. I can't even listen to:
 And I'm proud to be an American
Where at least I know I'm free
And I won't forget the men who died 
who gave that right to me  without balling.. 

Then your son's caring enough to donate to a mere stranger -how many of us even think to do that, get tested- so we can save a life..(I never did).... right there just speaks so very much about a person/ their character.... how do we not look at ourselves & say..."well what have I done ??!". .. and sounds like a wonderful husband & father too.. 

I can see why you'd be so very very proud of him....very honorable son you got there Thundarr !


----------



## Thundarr

Thank you SA. I don't brag on him often but it seemed relevant to the thread.

The best part is I know he can look back when he's my age and be proud of himself. I'm a little envious of that because I think "well what have I done ??!" and the list is short. But thanks again.


----------



## southbound

SimplyAmorous said:


> The 1st time I saw an ear gauge was in porn and I thought the guy was good looking...(Playgirl dvd)....until I got a look at his ears..I'm like what is that ?? ...it ruined it for me..
> 
> The 1st time I seen this in real life.. never forget... on a girl.. in the line of a Harber Freight Tools store.. I remember asking H was he thought, and he just couldn't understand why anyone would want to do that. I am not judging, just speaking of our conversation when we got back to the vehicle...
> 
> She was Nice.. good cashier , ya know.. I'd have more irritation with a lousy attitude cashier (which I did a post about -on what Irritates you - in the social section)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Can we call this Extreme >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gauged ear lobe ..


OMG! I can barely stand to look at the guy on the right because it's so sad. He even has a sad expression on his face. Maybe he's at a funeral or something, but he certainly doesn't look like he is a bundle of happiness. 

It's also sad because he has greatly reduced his list of employment opportunities, but maybe he's a self-employed millionaire. Who knows. Maybe it's all great and I just can't see it.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Impression of women with tattoos..*



southbound said:


> OMG! I can barely stand to look at the guy on the right because it's so sad. He even has a sad expression on his face. Maybe he's at a funeral or something, but he certainly doesn't look like he is a bundle of happiness.
> 
> It's also sad because he has greatly reduced his list of employment opportunities, but maybe he's a self-employed millionaire. Who knows. Maybe it's all great and I just can't see it.


I think he's also greatly reduced his list of romantic/sexual opportunities, but like you say maybe he's rich and can by some affection (can't picture anyone wanting to kiss that face of his). At least he can enjoy plenty of attention though!


----------



## Jetranger

I love how bright and vivid the colours are on these:


----------



## Nigel Pinchley

Oh, I can get into some Suicide Girls


----------



## phoenix_

I've never seen a tatoo that I thought looked good on anybody.


----------



## Sbrown

I'm betting every generation has their "they'll regret it when their older." Or "they'll never get a job like that." Trend. That's just it, it's a trend that will either pass (not likely) or it will be so common place that they'll have to hire them. I have my ears pierced. All the older people I work with thank I'm crazy all the younger ones barely notice. 20 years ago a guy with both ears pierced was called names and ridiculed. I love my tattooed lady and I'm trying to talk her into Guages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## richie33

phoenix_ said:


> I've never seen a tatoo that I thought looked good on anybody.


You should get your eyes checked.


----------



## Dollystanford

phoenix_ said:


> I've never seen a tatoo that I thought looked good on anybody.


That's ok as I didn't get any of mine for other people. Just for me


----------



## Thundarr

phoenix_ said:


> I've never seen a tatoo that I thought looked good on anybody.


It's something you disagree with at a fundamental level. You think it takes away from a person or at least doesn't add to them. There's nothing wrong with that phoenix.


----------



## SCDP Joan

I love my tattooed husband and he loves me with mine. I work in a fairly conservative industry and rock a tattoo on my left forearm. I have others that aren't visible. 

I find it funny when folks comment about them. Most people appreciate the artwork but a few get all judgmental. Good thing I can ignore that and go on with my life. Having them doesn't mean I'm a **** or trashy, I'm just a girl with tattoos. They have sentimental value and I love them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovelost2soon

I never thought I would ever get a tattoo but when my husband passed away I wanted something to remind me of him everyday so I got his letters tattooed on the inside of my wrist pic is my profile pic. I didn't do it for anyone but myself and I love it.


----------

